# Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

Lets hope Trump goes through with it














*President Donald Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital on Wednesday.*

*Trump is also expected to relocate the US embassy to Jerusalem.*

*The move is reportedly opposed by top officials, including Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and Defense Secretary Jim Mattis, and would upend decades of U.S. policy and risk fueling violence in the Middle East.*






Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy to the city


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?


It very well may and it ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children and with American tax dollars.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?


I can't understand why the un-washed would start a war because the U.S. changed embassy location. They need to get off welfare an get a job.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2017)

Most American Christians will support this move if he does it.

It's a brilliant political move in that he will bind the evangelical right to him forever.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 5, 2017)

BTW Jroc , where in hell you been for months?  'Splain yourself.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 5, 2017)

So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, and they now have the most powerful recruiting tool one could imagine. 

And let's thank all three of the major religions for bringing this nonstop bloody human slaughter to the rest of us. And a special thanks to Israel, a tiny country with 6 million people that keeps 7 billion people at each other's throats.

Ignorance is all that is required, no need for a fantasy boogeyman like Satan. Let the slaughter 'in the name of the god of your choice' begin.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?
> ...




The nutjobs don't want them working, they want them unhappy and living in misery...they're easy to recruit that way


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> BTW Jroc , where in hell you been for months?  'Splain yourself.





Mossad undercover


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, and they now have the most powerful recruiting tool one could imagine.
> 
> And let's thank all three of the major religions for bringing this nonstop bloody human slaughter to the rest of us. And a special thanks to Israel, a tiny country with 6 million people that keeps 7 billion people at each other's throats.
> 
> Ignorance is all that is required, no need for a fantasy boogeyman like Satan. Let the slaughter 'in the name of the god of your choice' begin.


Islamist will be at war with the west no matter where the embassy is genius


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, and they now have the most powerful recruiting tool one could imagine.
> ...


The West never had a problem with Islam prior to the zionists taking Palestine.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

abi said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




The Islamist motive is domination, regardless of what the Jews do..genius


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> The Islamist motive is domination, regardless of what the Jews do..genius


So, you agree that the West never had a problem with Islam prior to the zionists taking Palestine as you previously implied?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

abi said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The Islamist motive is domination, regardless of what the Jews do..genius
> ...



Ummm..no


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Any facts to substantiate your claim?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

The islamist have been at war with the west long before the Zionist moment genius ...learn some history 



Egyptian Muslim Protesters Demand End to Spanish Occupation of Spain


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> The islamist have been at war with the west long before the Zionist moment genius ...learn some history
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Muslim Protesters Demand End to Spanish Occupation of Spain


MEMRI is not a news source, They are a propaganda arm of the zionist regime. Your article is from January 11, 2013.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

abi said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The islamist have been at war with the west long before the Zionist moment genius ...learn some history
> ...




The islamist didn't conquer Spain?


----------



## Boston1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Trump is a moron, I would hope he'd leave off things like this to someone a little more reasonable. 

Oh the capitol needs to be recognized, but not by that retard.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 5, 2017)

Boston1 said:


> Trump is a moron, I would hope he'd leave off things like this to someone a little more reasonable.
> 
> Oh the capitol needs to be recognized, but not by that retard.



So you agree with Trump just dislike him personally..gotcha


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Precisely what happened in Iberia in the early 8th century *is uncertain.* There is one contemporary Christian source, the Chronicle of 754 (which ends on that date), regarded as reliable but *often vague*.[2] There are *no contemporary Muslim accounts*, and later Muslim compilations, such as that of Al-Maqqari from the 17th century, reflect later ideological influence.[3] *This paucity of early sources means that detailed specific claims need to be regarded with caution*.[4]...
Umayyad conquest of Hispania - Wikipedia

MEMRI is not a source.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, and they now have the most powerful recruiting tool one could imagine.
> 
> And let's thank all three of the major religions for bringing this nonstop bloody human slaughter to the rest of us. And a special thanks to Israel, a tiny country with 6 million people that keeps 7 billion people at each other's throats.
> 
> Ignorance is all that is required, no need for a fantasy boogeyman like Satan. Let the slaughter 'in the name of the god of your choice' begin.


I am happy that the Christians might actually be developing balls again after losing them post WWII.
The Christians have allowed Islam to emasculate the West.


----------



## abi (Dec 5, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> The Christians have allowed Islam to emasculate the West.


There is a conspiracy to sink your teeth into.Would you also agree that the America and Britain have allowed zionism to emasculate the world?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Christians have allowed Islam to emasculate the West.
> ...


Is that why Israel never took a penny from either until 1967 when Israel was about to take over the entire Middle East?
As far as Jews being successful?
It's called higher education...try it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 5, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?
> ...



Then you should read up on the subject, and the shit storm a move like that would cause.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 5, 2017)

Jroc said:


> Lets hope Trump goes through with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many Americans do you think will get killed who live overseas from this?  How many of our us military will be killed....from the civil unrest that this will cause throughout the region....?

You know, Bible prophesy says the antichrist will be favored by Israel........ but he will end up stabbing them in the back...be careful what you wish for....the Big DT, just may be Appolyon, Abadden ...The Destroyer, the Boastful Man of Lawlessness in prophesy...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 6, 2017)

Jroc said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, and they now have the most powerful recruiting tool one could imagine.
> ...



You a child like Trump, like his supporters, like Netanyahu. Keep a list of all the terrorist attacks in the various cities around the world, and put a notch in your empty skull for every innocent killed thanks to you and the rest of the mouth foamers. How selfish is it for 6 million people to put their own desires ahead of the lives of billions of other people. 

You are not Christian and Netanyahu woships only power. Cattle have more brains.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.



Saying that Jerusalem is the Capital of Israel will cause WWIII.

I want some of that stuff you sniff.

You people are delusional. Half of this world doesn't know jack about this conflict and another good part of it couldn't give a single flying fucking shit. Only crazy fanatical libs believe the world revolves around this pathetic conflict with zero influence.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope Trump goes through with it
> ...



Not more than Americans are killed worldwide. Why do you think it will change things that much? Palestinians will want to kill more Jews regardless or not of Jerusalem.

Americans can say in their safety bubble.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.


'Cause Arabs are a violent inbred race


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 6, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Saying that Jerusalem is the Capital of Israel will cause WWIII


Jerusalem IS the capitol of Israel. Finally a president with balls.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?
> ...



Yes the Hasidic jews are a drain on Israel and the US.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that Jerusalem is the Capital of Israel will cause WWIII
> ...



No its tel aviv, the gay capital of the globe.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Except for that little dalliance when muhammedans invaded the West. “Gates of Vienna”, al-Andulus have historical references. It’s remarkable how you Islamics believe that westerners don’t understand what _taqiyya_ is.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 6, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


NOTE!  I am pro Israel...

But I heard on the news last night that our military the past week has been shifting to re-position themselves in to  HOT SPOTS in the middle east/Africa that they expect rioting and terrorist actions to increase against our own people stationed there and against the people living there DUE TO this stance of Trump/Kushner with Jerusalem....

so the Trump administration is EXPECTING civil unrest throughout the region...

This could be a 'disturbing the Hornet's nest' situation!  

So I think you are WRONG on terrorism being just normal day in and day out...our gvt doesn't think so....they think disturbances will increase.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


IMHO, if moving the embassy causes civil unrest around the world after 70 years of anti-Semitic terrorism then it will be fitting that violent protesters be mowed down like wheat. And if any embassy is attacked, don't try to reason with the sonsabitches, just use them for target practice. If there's to be a showdown, then let it begin now. The bastards will be too busy conducting funerals to do any damage.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I respect what you’re saying, but we shouldn’t not do the right thing because we feel crazy muslims will act up. If muslims are going to kill people over a symbolic gesture then that says a lot about those people, and we shouldn’t hold overselves hostage to their hatred.


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The way I see it,
prolonging the situation when for years US uncertainty caused unrests, by keeping this decision in the air while reminding about it during each new presidency. This situation of uncertainty causes more damage in the long run.

Uncertainty from the stronger player doesn't slip by in the Middle East.
Stop changing Your mind, either do it or don't.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 6, 2017)

rylah said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The only thing I’m afraid of is that there is no long term, coherent and consistent foreign policy when it comes to Israel. The next time a dem is in charge Israel is fucked.


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocko said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Depends on Your world view.
Kings' hearts are like streams of rivers in G-d's hands.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 6, 2017)

If one is for America first, what are the advantages to it for instigating upset in the Middle East?


----------



## Rocko (Dec 6, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> If one is for America first, what are the advantages to it for instigating upset in the Middle East?


What are the disadvantages?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> If one is for America first, what are the advantages to it for instigating upset in the Middle East?


*Breaking News:*

*ISLAM IS A PEACEFUL RELIGION!*


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hopefully we can all soon rejoice in this historic justice for Israel.  It's about time.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Very familiar with the subject (since 1945) and shit storms happen.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It will be fun watching the Palestinians act like Palestinians after this move is over.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

The State Department considered moving the embassy in 1951 - but worried about upsetting Arabs ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Care4all (Dec 6, 2017)

So, no chance of ever working a Peace agreement in the future?  Is that the goal?  Maybe it is?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> So, no chance of ever working a Peace agreement in the future?  Is that the goal?  Maybe it is?


It takes two to make peace.  Egypt wanted peace.  Jordan wanted peace.
When have the Arab Palestinians with Husseini, Arafat and Abbas as their leaders wanted peace?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Suddenly, the Green Line has disappeared in Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Notice how Arab leaders AREN'T issuing calls for calm ahead of Jerusalem announcement ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> So, no chance of ever working a Peace agreement in the future?  Is that the goal?  Maybe it is?



Far better chance for peace if Jerusalem becomes Israel's capitol.  Hopefully then after the Pali's riot they will eventually come to understand Israel's past treatment of them with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions has always failed.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah party calls for "martyrs in the millions" over Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

U.S. government recognizing Jerusalem as capital.   ....    

Pro's for America ..... zero, nada, zip

Con's ..... making 1.5 billion people PO'ed at America


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> U.S. government recognizing Jerusalem as capital.   ....
> 
> Pro's for America ..... zero, nada, zip
> 
> Con's ..... making 1.5 billion people PO'ed at America


You are assuming that ALL 1.5 billion Muslims are blood thirsty fanatics.

Why are you insulting those who are not?


----------



## Circe (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are assuming that ALL 1.5 billion Muslims are blood thirsty fanatics.
> 
> Why are you insulting those who are not?




They all are bloodthirsty fanatics, or they support bloodthirsty fanatics.

I hope Trump gets away with this without the Muslim violence causing him problems.

What I wonder is whether Israel really wants this.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are assuming that ALL 1.5 billion Muslims are blood thirsty fanatics.
> 
> Why are you insulting those who are not?


There is no insult.

Muslim people around the world will be upset of the U.S. government declares Jerusalem the capital of the terrorist state of Israel.  ....


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You are assuming that ALL 1.5 billion Muslims are blood thirsty fanatics.
> ...


Yes, many will be. But not ALL 1.5 Billion of them as you wrote in the earlier post.

Many Muslims who live in Israel and many others who are pro Israel will be celebrating along with Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Circe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You are assuming that ALL 1.5 billion Muslims are blood thirsty fanatics.
> ...


Jerusalem has been the Capital of Israel for 3000 years, with sovereignty over the land or not.

Israel did annex the Jewish Quarter taken in 1948, in 1967.

Israel is more than ready for others to recognize the fact that Jerusalem IS, and always will be, the Capital of Israel.

And it is more than ready for whatever the Arabs and Iranians have to throw at it to "scare" it into forgetting about the idea.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Yes, many will be. But not ALL 1.5 Billion of them as you wrote in the earlier post.
> Many Muslims who live in Israel and many others who are pro Israel will be celebrating along with Israel.


You are correct.....not "All" muslims will be upset.

Just 99.99%   .....


----------



## Circe (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Jerusalem has been the Capital of Israel for 3000 years, with sovereignty over the land or not.
> 
> Israel did annex the Jewish Quarter taken in 1948, in 1967.
> 
> ...




So you think Israel does want this recognition by the U.S. They have been strangely quiet about it. I suppose they are content to let Trump and the U.S. take the major heat for it, if that is what happens. Understandable, actually. They are in quite a fix with all the violence the Arabs do to them.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, many will be. But not ALL 1.5 Billion of them as you wrote in the earlier post.
> ...



That many, always aggrieved, angry, frustrated and inept Moslems are always whining and moaning about something. It's what they do.

Even goofy converts. Anyone you know?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Circe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Jerusalem has been the Capital of Israel for 3000 years, with sovereignty over the land or not.
> ...


Tell me why wouldn't Israel want the recognition of Jerusalem as Capital, if it has been already a fact since 1967?

The US is a big boy and it can take care of itself.

Israel is not in any "fix".  That is what the region is like in the 20th, 21st centuries.
It takes strong peaceful Arab leaders to change the Muslim mentality about Jews.  The peaceful ones have not been strong enough to stay and take over.

Israel is doing just fine.  Many challenges, but it is meeting them very well.  Staying strong and becoming stronger, so that those Arabs, and Iran,  will think twice about attacking her, is something Israel can deal with.

It is a much better situation for Jews than being forced to be dhimmies to the Muslims who were always attacking them, anyway, for some reason or another .


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, many will be. But not ALL 1.5 Billion of them as you wrote in the earlier post.
> ...




I never knew 99.99 % of Muslims are radical terrorist supporters.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> That many, always aggrieved, angry, frustrated and inept Moslems are always whining and moaning about something. It's what they do.


Long time, no see, dude.

You still posing as a lesbian on that other forum?   .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Actually, I am all for every Juden in the world performing aliyah to Israel.

That way they'll be congregated in one place.  

End Times and all ya know. ......


----------



## Circe (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Tell me why wouldn't Israel want the recognition of Jerusalem as Capital, if it has been already a fact since 1967?
> 
> The US is a big boy and it can take care of itself.
> 
> ...



Okay, you have persuaded me. The U.S. will be the very first to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, so this is quite a strong pro-Israel move. I mean to listen to the speech around 1 PM. It will sink the two-state solution (which hadn't gone anywhere for decades) and is a radical departure from something that wasn't working at all --- and that is what Trump does well. He breaks up old, dysfunctional patterns. Good luck to Israel in the next few days ---- there may be violence, but I think the world is pretty tired of Muslim tantrums.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jroc said:


> Lets hope Trump goes through with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about time, after 70 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Opinion | Of Course Jerusalem Is Israel’s Capital


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, I am all for every Juden in the world performing aliyah to Israel.
> 
> That way they'll be congregated in one place.
> 
> End Times and all ya know. ......



How lucky for you that Islamism has a built-allowance for Jew hatred. Even goofy converts can join the hate. 

I wouldn't be too concerned with any end times scenario. Moslems are too busy killing each other to be distracted by anything else.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned with any end times scenario. Moslems are too busy killing each other to be distracted by anything else.


Since you didn't answer my question. I can assume you are still pretending to be a homo on the other board?

Then again, maybe you aren't pretending.  ...       ...


----------



## Circe (Dec 6, 2017)

Reuters breaking news now, 12:45 12/6:

Breaking News
State Department, in cable to all U.S. diplomatic posts, asks officials to defer non-essential travel to Israel, Jerusalem and West Bank until Dec. 20


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh Sunni, isn't it wonderful?  Jerusalem to officially be Israel's capitol.  Repeat after me --- God Bless The USA.  'Atta boy!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be too concerned with any end times scenario. Moslems are too busy killing each other to be distracted by anything else.
> ...


You're angry and lashing out with off-topic banter. You are obviously not going to fulfill your muhammedan duty and wage gee-had against the Great Satan. Pretty typical for goofy converts.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2017)

Why would I be angry?   .....   

Declaring the city of Jerusalem to be the capital of the terrorist state of Israel would be a good thing.

As it will unite and refocus the attention of muslims around the world directly on Israel.   .....


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2017)

*Why Jerusalem Isn't Recognized as Israel's Capital
After the Second World War, the State of Israel was established and gradually recognized ‘de jure’ — or lawfully — by most of the world’s countries. However, although the U.N. recognized the state of Israel in 1948, allowing it to become a member state, it placed the whole city of Jerusalem under international control (a ‘corpus separatum’) on Dec. 13 1949. Despite this, most governmental offices moved to the city.

But in 1967, during the Six-Day War, Israel captured the eastern section of Jerusalem, which Jordan presided over, and declared Israeli law, jurisdiction and administration would be applied to the whole city. Israel’s occupation of East Jerusalem has been considered illegal under international law and was condemned by the U.N., as well as other states.

The U.N. still maintains its position on Jerusalem. In October 2009, the U.N.’s Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon warned that Jerusalem must be the capital of both Israel and Palestine—living side-by-side in peace and security, with arrangements for the holy sites acceptable to all—for peace in the Middle East to be achieved. “This is the road to the fulfilment of both the vision of [U.N.] Security Council resolutions and the Arab Peace Initiative, and the yearning for peace of people from all over the world,” he said.
Why Jerusalem Isn't Recognized as Israel's Capital

*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Circe said:


> Reuters breaking news now, 12:45 12/6:
> 
> Breaking News
> State Department, in cable to all U.S. diplomatic posts, asks officials to defer non-essential travel to Israel, Jerusalem and West Bank until Dec. 20


This is to be expected.

Hamas and Hezbollah, both working for Iran, are always threatening one thing or another against Israel.  And so is Iran directly.

They just hate it that the Jews have had the guts to re-create their sovereign Nation on their ancient homeland, and have succeeded beyond all expectancies. 

So, for sometime, there will be extra precautions about travel to Israel and Jerusalem as the Muslims get their anger off on their favorite targets.

Let the Muslims drool.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 6, 2017)

Trump just said it, I wonder sometimes what the world would be like if not for any jews, and all I can think of , is more peaceful.   Hezbollah and Hamas are Israel's enemy for good reasons.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Reuters breaking news now, 12:45 12/6:
> ...



That is not their homeland, burn the bible, without it the jews didn't exist.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Trump just said it, I wonder sometimes what the world would be like if not for any jews, and all I can think of , is more peaceful.   Hezbollah and Hamas are Israel's enemy for good reasons.


Penelope, 
How sweet of you to come and offer Israel best wishes with, finally, the recognition of what has always been.

Jerusalem is the Capital of Israel..

The world without Jews?

The hellhole you are living through all on your own, right now.

Enjoy it


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 6, 2017)

All you Lying Trump supporters, from now on any terrorist attack in the US, and the number will increase now, the blood is on your hands. As well as the blood of the innocent that will die in ramped up attacks in Europe. And all Israelis, most of us have supported you all this time, but your selfishness in the face of the slaughter of the innocents that will now take place because your tiny country has some bizarre need to piss in other people's faces has rendered Israel a backwater to be ignored. You will get whatever you will get now. And you will watch, as you always do, the deaths of so many others around the world brought on because of your selfishness.

Israel is secure, has their own country, is doing well. But nothing is enough for you vampires and now you have the most immoral human being in the US joining you in your crusade to cause the deaths of thousand who would otherwise not die.

May you enjoy your stay at the King David hotel.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


Wow, one more way of trying to make the Jews disappear.

Will it work, Penelope?

It has not worked for the past 1700 years.

It did not work in Europe during the Holocaust.

You are stuck with us.

Hide, quickly.......


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> All you Lying Trump supporters, from now on any terrorist attack in the US, and the number will increase now, the blood is on your hands. As well as the blood of the innocent that will die in ramped up attacks in Europe. And all Israelis, most of us have supported you all this time, but your selfishness in the face of the slaughter of the innocents that will now take place because your tiny country has some bizarre need to piss in other people's faces has rendered Israel a backwater to be ignored. You will get whatever you will get now. And you will watch, as you always do, the deaths of so many others around the world brought on because of your selfishness.
> 
> Israel is secure, has their own country, is doing well. But nothing is enough for you vampires and now you have the most immoral human being in the US joining you in your crusade to cause the deaths of thousand who would otherwise not die.
> 
> May you enjoy your stay at the King David hotel.


This is not about being a Trump supporter.  It is about finally doing the right thing.

Not doing the right thing has consequences.  It brings fear of doing anything.

Doing the right thing, also has consequences .  But at least it will be over the right thing.

Stop dramatizing !!!

What would have happened to WWI and WWII if the USA had not become involved?

Are you telling us that thousands are not dying due to Islamic values at this very moment?

That it is only going to start happening because, gosh forbid, the USA has taken a stand about Jerusalem being Israel's Capital?

Thank you for all the warm wishes


----------



## Penelope (Dec 6, 2017)

So do you live there Hollie, I hope you are scared at every minute of the day and night.


Sixties Fan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



There was no holocaust, WWII was not about you, but jews did cause WWII.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > All you Lying Trump supporters, from now on any terrorist attack in the US, and the number will increase now, the blood is on your hands. As well as the blood of the innocent that will die in ramped up attacks in Europe. And all Israelis, most of us have supported you all this time, but your selfishness in the face of the slaughter of the innocents that will now take place because your tiny country has some bizarre need to piss in other people's faces has rendered Israel a backwater to be ignored. You will get whatever you will get now. And you will watch, as you always do, the deaths of so many others around the world brought on because of your selfishness.
> ...



Trump speaks for so few Americans they can fit on top of a pinhead.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Penelope said:


> So do you live there Hollie, I hope you are scared at every minute of the day and night.
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Always the sweetheart one has always known.

Thank you for your warm wishes


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


How is your Panic Room?

Built it yet?  All comfy?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > All you Lying Trump supporters, from now on any terrorist attack in the US, and the number will increase now, the blood is on your hands. As well as the blood of the innocent that will die in ramped up attacks in Europe. And all Israelis, most of us have supported you all this time, but your selfishness in the face of the slaughter of the innocents that will now take place because your tiny country has some bizarre need to piss in other people's faces has rendered Israel a backwater to be ignored. You will get whatever you will get now. And you will watch, as you always do, the deaths of so many others around the world brought on because of your selfishness.
> ...



As you check into the King David be sure to get a room near the kitchen.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Thank you for your sick reminder.

The Jews warned the British to get out.  They chose to ignore it.
That is what Israel does every time it bombs in Gaza.  It warns.

No other country does that in order to save civilian lives.

You may have the name, but you clearly do not enjoy the same intellect and wisdom Isaac Newton must have had.


----------



## admonit (Dec 6, 2017)

Jerusalem projects US flag onto Old City walls


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> All you Lying Trump supporters, from now on any terrorist attack in the US, and the number will increase now, the blood is on your hands. As well as the blood of the innocent that will die in ramped up attacks in Europe. And all Israelis, most of us have supported you all this time, but your selfishness in the face of the slaughter of the innocents that will now take place because your tiny country has some bizarre need to piss in other people's faces has rendered Israel a backwater to be ignored. You will get whatever you will get now. And you will watch, as you always do, the deaths of so many others around the world brought on because of your selfishness.
> 
> Israel is secure, has their own country, is doing well. But nothing is enough for you vampires and now you have the most immoral human being in the US joining you in your crusade to cause the deaths of thousand who would otherwise not die.
> 
> May you enjoy your stay at the King David hotel.




Wow.  So let me get this straight.  Israel finally, after decades, is recognized for doing what every other nation on earth has the inherent right to do -- choose the location of her own capital city -- and when the Arab Muslims use it as an excuse to kill innocents, its Israel's fault?!

Wow.  How about we turn responsibility for killing innocents over to the people who, you know, kill innocents?  Geeze, you guys.


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2017)

*Is Sheldon Adelson behind Trump's decision on Jerusalem?*
*Before Trump was even sworn in as president, Jared Kushner, Trump’s son-in-law, showed a remarkable willingness to follow directions from Israel’s far-right prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu. The transition team appears to have worked at the request of Netanyahu to defeat a UN resolution criticizing Israel’s ongoing settlement construction. Reporting on Friday advanced the story, revealing that Kushner told former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn to call members of the Security Council in an effort to stop the vote, a potential violation of the Logan Act, which criminalizes negotiations by unauthorized persons with foreign governments having a dispute with the U.S.*
*Adelson and his wife Miriam spent more than $80 million on Republicans in 2016, and he gave $5 million to Trump’s inauguration.

Adelson and his wife Miriam also contributed $35 million to help elect Trump.
And before the mega-donor got on the Trump bandwagon, candidate Trump was outspoken about Adelson’s intentions in putting his money behind candidates. He infamously taunted Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL), who in October 2015 was a frontrunner to secure Adelson’s backing, tweeting:  Sheldon Adelson is looking to give big dollars to Rubio because he feels he can mold him into his perfect little puppet. I agree!
Is Sheldon Adelson behind Trump’s decision on Jerusalem? | +972 Magazine

perfect little puppet

*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

fanger said:


> *Is Sheldon Adelson behind Trump's decision on Jerusalem?*
> *Before Trump was even sworn in as president, Jared Kushner, Trump’s son-in-law, showed a remarkable willingness to follow directions from Israel’s far-right prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu. The transition team appears to have worked at the request of Netanyahu to defeat a UN resolution criticizing Israel’s ongoing settlement construction. Reporting on Friday advanced the story, revealing that Kushner told former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn to call members of the Security Council in an effort to stop the vote, a potential violation of the Logan Act, which criminalizes negotiations by unauthorized persons with foreign governments having a dispute with the U.S.*
> *Adelson and his wife Miriam spent more than $80 million on Republicans in 2016, and he gave $5 million to Trump’s inauguration.*
> 
> ...


Are you and that magazine having a fit over Jerusalem being recognized at being what it has always been?

Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, and they now have the most powerful recruiting tool one could imagine.
> 
> And let's thank all three of the major religions for bringing this nonstop bloody human slaughter to the rest of us. And a special thanks to Israel, a tiny country with 6 million people that keeps 7 billion people at each other's throats.
> 
> Ignorance is all that is required, no need for a fantasy boogeyman like Satan. Let the slaughter 'in the name of the god of your choice' begin.



*So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. Trump and Netanyahu have just ensured that the West will be at war with the extremes in the Islamic religion in perpetuity, 
*
Yeah, 'cause the Muzzies were so peaceful with our embassy in Tel Aviv. DERP!


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Are you and that magazine having a fit over Jerusalem being recognized at being what it has always been?
> 
> Say it isn't so!!!


The US is only one country, and Trump is only one Man, the rest of the world seems to disagree with him.
I agree with a post by SunniMan, this will bring a lot of attention to israel, and possibly enhance BDS


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you and that magazine having a fit over Jerusalem being recognized at being what it has always been?
> ...


The "rest of the world" can make up its own mind.  We shall see about it.
It is not about Trump.  It is about doing the right thing.
It will bring more tourism to Israel?  Great.  All are welcome !!

Israel has the second strongest currency in the world.


BDS?  What BDS?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

fanger said:


> *Is Sheldon Adelson behind Trump's decision on Jerusalem?*
> *Before Trump was even sworn in as president, Jared Kushner, Trump’s son-in-law, showed a remarkable willingness to follow directions from Israel’s far-right prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu. The transition team appears to have worked at the request of Netanyahu to defeat a UN resolution criticizing Israel’s ongoing settlement construction. Reporting on Friday advanced the story, revealing that Kushner told former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn to call members of the Security Council in an effort to stop the vote, a potential violation of the Logan Act, which criminalizes negotiations by unauthorized persons with foreign governments having a dispute with the U.S.*
> *Adelson and his wife Miriam spent more than $80 million on Republicans in 2016, and he gave $5 million to Trump’s inauguration.*
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you and that magazine having a fit over Jerusalem being recognized at being what it has always been?
> ...


Actually, that "rest of the world" is Muslims and African war lords...your friends.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Actually, that "rest of the world" is Muslims and African war lords...your friends.


This is another one that is just real in your own fantasy.


*International outcry was swift and furious ahead of speech expected at lunchtime in the U.S.*

*Palestinians said it would be 'a kiss of death to the two-state solution' and Trump is 'declaring war in the Middle East'*

*Pope Francis said he was 'profoundly concerned' and appealed that 'everyone respects the status quo of the city' *

*China, which has good ties with Israel and the Palestinians, expressed concerns over 'possible aggravation of regional tensions'*

*Iran's supreme leader said Trump's new stance represented 'incompetence and failure'*

*Russia, a key Middle East player, expressed concern about a 'possible deterioration' there*

Read more: Warnings intensify as Trump readies Jerusalem declaration | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that "rest of the world" is Muslims and African war lords...your friends.
> ...


Doomsday, Doomsday !!!  Rah, rah, rah.....


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

And in a lovely display of fair and unbiased journalism, I noticed an article a few minutes ago which said to expect "clashes".

Let's be clear here.  There won't be any "clashes".  There will be Arab Palestinians rioting and trying to kill innocent people, and Israel law enforcement trying to keep everyone safe.


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2017)

*The Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) is set to meet in Turkey to coordinate a response to US President Donald Trump's plan to declare Jerusalem al-Quds as Israel's capital.*

Turkish presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalin told reporters in the capital Ankara on Wednesday that the summit would take place on December 13 in the city of Istanbul.

"In the face of developments that arouse sensitivity over the status of Jerusalem [al-Quds], Mr. President is calling a leaders' summit of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation in order to display joint action among Islamic countries," media outlets quoted Kalin as saying.

PressTV-OIC set to meet over Trump's plan on Quds


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that "rest of the world" is Muslims and African war lords...your friends.
> ...


So...Arabs and Africans freak out and a bit of concern by China and Russia (Both of whom do a great job of murdering misbehaving Muslims)
Because I didn't read this last night.
Are you always this pathetic?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

fanger said:


> *The Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) is set to meet in Turkey to coordinate a response to US President Donald Trump's plan to declare Jerusalem al-Quds as Israel's capital.*
> 
> Turkish presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalin told reporters in the capital Ankara on Wednesday that the summit would take place on December 13 in the city of Istanbul.
> 
> ...


In other news, no one gives a shit.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Let's be clear here. There won't be any "clashes". There will be Arab Palestinians rioting and trying to kill innocent people, and Israel law enforcement trying to *keep everyone safe.*


In your mind, when you type it, does it become true?


----------



## Circe (Dec 6, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Trump speaks for so few Americans they can fit on top of a pinhead.



My county was a "landslide county" ---- one of the many where over 60% voted for Trump. He did win the election, and I don't think you could fit half the voters on the top of a pin....it used to be a thought experiment about angels dancing on the top of a pin. If you are calling my husband and me angels, thanx.


----------



## Circe (Dec 6, 2017)

admonit said:


> Jerusalem projects US flag onto Old City walls




Awwwwww......that's so heartwarming. Good for the Israelis. They definitely have heart. I saw it on TV, too, after the Trump speech; all the channels were running it, some more reluctantly than others.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 6, 2017)

Also, The Bridge of Chords is all America


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > All you Lying Trump supporters, from now on any terrorist attack in the US, and the number will increase now, the blood is on your hands. As well as the blood of the innocent that will die in ramped up attacks in Europe. And all Israelis, most of us have supported you all this time, but your selfishness in the face of the slaughter of the innocents that will now take place because your tiny country has some bizarre need to piss in other people's faces has rendered Israel a backwater to be ignored. You will get whatever you will get now. And you will watch, as you always do, the deaths of so many others around the world brought on because of your selfishness.
> ...



Lie to yourself all you want, I know conservatives have embraced the lie in all it's forms now. You breath in lying as fresh air and Trump farts in your face and you inhale as if it is manna from heaven. 

You and the rest of Lying Trump's cadre of buttlickers know there will now be a worldwide carnage of innocent people that will die. And you and he are the cause. 

Just take personal responsibility for your actions, that's all. Stop pretending you are part of the human race, your political party is the only god you kneel and pray to now. You have no humanity, you have no country, you are not Christians. You belong to the Republican Politburo now. And with Lying Donald's decision to take a shit in the house of Islam you lowlifes have guaranteed endless slaughter. Take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be clear here. There won't be any "clashes". There will be Arab Palestinians rioting and trying to kill innocent people, and Israel law enforcement trying to *keep everyone safe.*
> ...



In your mind, do you think rioting and murderous, violent activity should be permitted to run rampant?  Do you think law enforcement is always a bad thing or only when Israel is involved?


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


*"In your mind, do you think rioting and murderous, violent activity should be permitted to run rampant?"*

Of course not, I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed upon the holy land for decades.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lie to yourself all you want, I know conservatives have embraced the lie in all it's forms now. You breath in lying as fresh air and Trump farts in your face and you inhale as if it is manna from heaven.
> 
> You and the rest of Lying Trump's cadre of buttlickers know there will now be a worldwide carnage of innocent people that will die. And you and he are the cause.
> 
> Just take personal responsibility for your actions, that's all. Stop pretending you are part of the human race, your political party is the only god you kneel and pray to now. You have no humanity, you have no country, you are not Christians. You belong to the Republican Politburo now. And with Lying Donald's decision to take a shit in the house of Islam you lowlifes have guaranteed endless slaughter. Take responsibility for your actions.




First, I'm Canadian.  We've got this:






Second, I am definitely NOT Christian.

The responsibility for murdering innocents lies with those murdering innocents.  They are the ones, and the only ones, who need to take responsibility.  Because, hey, here's a thought:  How about we don't murder innocents and we just let Israel choose its own capital city and not get our panties in a wad about it?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that "rest of the world" is Muslims and African war lords...your friends.
> ...



Gee whiz. Why aren't the dhimmis cowering and groveling in the face of Islamist threats?


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...



But we are right now discussing Arab Palestinian and Muslim violence and murder.  They are the ones causing it (if it does indeed become a reality as expected).  Law enforcement is an obligation both legally and morally.  

Israel is not complicit in the violence and murder when it enforces the law.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...





abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


You're a hero to islamic terrorists everywhere.


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lie to yourself all you want, I know conservatives have embraced the lie in all it's forms now. You breath in lying as fresh air and Trump farts in your face and you inhale as if it is manna from heaven.
> ...


From your posts it would seem first you are jewish, 2nd a zionist, third a canadian banker flunky in New york


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


So you're delusional!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

fanger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


And you're an actual idiot.
What's your point?


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> So you're delusional!


The violence and the murder the zionists have unleashed upon the holy land for decades is a delusion? Are you claiming this?


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2017)

Jroc said:


> Lets hope Trump goes through with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   The guy has exceeded all my expectations. I was really just hoping for a sharp stick in liberal eyes when he took office but Trump has turned out to be a hell of a president. I knew we could expect good things but recognizing the true capital of Israel is not something I thought any President could achieve.
  And like the Climate Treaty withdrawal boom...and its done. 
    The "winningist" President since Andrew Jackson?


----------



## fanger (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


If I needed your opinion I could scrape it off my shoe


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that "rest of the world" is Muslims and African war lords...your friends.
> ...



*Palestinians said it would be 'a kiss of death to the two-state solution' and Trump is 'declaring war in the Middle East'
*
Is it a kiss of death to Arab whining?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


*
 I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed
*
And to make excuses for the Muslims and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Palestinians said it would be 'a kiss of death to the two-state solution' and Trump is 'declaring war in the Middle East'
> *
> Is it a kiss of death to Arab whining?


What sickens me with this zionist tactic is that Hitler's propaganda for years worked because much of what was happening to the Jews of Europe was written off as 'Jewish whining.'


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Palestinians said it would be 'a kiss of death to the two-state solution' and Trump is 'declaring war in the Middle East'
> ...



Did you whine this much when Germany made Berlin the capital of their newly re-united nation?


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed
> *
> And to make excuses for the Muslims and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed.


I am pretty sure this has been covered numerous times, but the zionists out-kill the Palestinians by far and they have been for the last several decades. Again, you can ask any other people on earth for 1/2 or more of their land and you know what they will say; if you are honest. And you know that they would resist as well. And you know that you would do the same.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed
> ...


While you may find it galling that Arabs-Moslems die in greater numbers than Israelis, you have only your Islamist co-religionists to applaud for that. They attack a better prepared, better equipped and better trained fighting force while leaving hapless Arabs-Moslems in the line of fire.

And Allah knows best.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 6, 2017)

So far, with the exception of a 'chip', no gain to the U.S. comes from this 'deal'. An expert in negotiation, and successful in business affairs, could not call that a good deal.


----------



## Skull (Dec 6, 2017)

It will take a few years for the US Embassy to be installed in the only capitol of Israel, but US policy says now what Israel declared in 1950.

The US Formally Recognizes Jerusalem as the Capital of Israel: Why It Matters | The Stream


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

there4eyeM said:


> So far, with the exception of a 'chip', no gain to the U.S. comes from this 'deal'. An expert in negotiation, and successful in business affairs, could not call that a good deal.


Not a good deal? Make no mistake, Americans are going to die because of this idiotic move, let alone the billions of our tax dollars that will go to funding it.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed
> ...


Who was it that asked Arabs-Moslems to give up one half of "their" land, land they didn't own?


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Who was it that asked Arabs-Moslems to give up one half of "their" land, land they didn't own?


I was referring to the UN mandate that was never implemented.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > So far, with the exception of a 'chip', no gain to the U.S. comes from this 'deal'. An expert in negotiation, and successful in business affairs, could not call that a good deal.
> ...


We're very misbehavin' dhimmis.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Who was it that asked Arabs-Moslems to give up one half of "their" land, land they didn't own?
> ...


Land Arabs-Moslems didn't own and a mandate that was never implemented. Not much support for an argument you're hoping to make. 

A "country of Pal'istan" that never was, occupied by people with a national identity invented in 1967 by an Egyptian terrorist. 

Allah has played a cruel joke on you.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Land Arabs-Moslems didn't own and a mandate that was never implemented. Not much support for an argument you're hoping to make.
> 
> A "country of Pal'istan" that never was, occupied by people with a national identity invented in 1967 by an Egyptian terrorist.
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on you.


Maybe, but only a small part of the world sees the same way as you:


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Land Arabs-Moslems didn't own and a mandate that was never implemented. Not much support for an argument you're hoping to make.
> ...


One can't _give_ a state to a collection of hostile, competing islamic terrorist franchises, none of which are capable of managing the civil affairs of government.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Exactly what will it do for the US to move our embassy? What good will come from this other than giving a big fuck you to the Palestinians?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So you're delusional!
> ...


I'm claiming you have sold your soul for Muslim pussy and Bacon, Lettuce & Tomato sandwiches.
I presume you have extensive evidence for this on non Muslim sites.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


That's good enough for me.
What's fascinating is that you think any of the Arab nations that won't let the West Bank Jordanians in really care.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Palestinians said it would be 'a kiss of death to the two-state solution' and Trump is 'declaring war in the Middle East'
> ...


And yet, when the WBJs put together a video it's always a fake.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




A distaste for bacon is shared by Muslims and Jews.  One of the only things we have in common.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


I guess all that's left is Muslim pussy...yuk!


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



It has to do with more than just the west bank. Jerusalem is a holy city for  all the Muslim faith just as much as it is for Christians. Moving our embassy there will be taken as an insult to their religious beliefs, and since there is no other logical or reasonable purpose in doing it, they will be right.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Jerusalem is not a holy city to Muslims.
You really should so some research before exposing your ignorance on a topic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed
> ...



* am pretty sure this has been covered numerous times, 
*
Yes, your excuse making for Muslim murders has been covered.

*but the zionists out-kill the Palestinians by far 
*
Yes. So why are there any Palestinians left?
With modern weapons and a modern, high tech economy, Israel could literally bomb the Palestinians 
out of existence. So why are there over 1 million Arab-Israeli citizens?
Why so many living Palestinians in Gaza, Judea and Samaria?
*
 you can ask any other people on earth for 1/2 or more of their land and you know what they will say;
*
The Ottoman Empire would say, we lost...........and the area in question is much less than 1/2 our land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*
A "country of Pal'istan" that never was, occupied by people with a national identity invented in 1967 by an Egyptian terrorist. 
*
You talking about that gay Egyptian who died of AIDS?


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *I am here as often as possible to speak out against the zionists and the violence and the murder that they have unleashed
> ...



The Jewish people ARE doing the same. Trying to get and keep our land.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > So far, with the exception of a 'chip', no gain to the U.S. comes from this 'deal'. An expert in negotiation, and successful in business affairs, could not call that a good deal.
> ...




Americans are going to die?  Why is that?  Who is in conflict with America?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Of course it is. Lots of information on this if you care to Google it, but I found something for you from USA TODAY because it's written for a lower grade reading level than most newspapers. I figured it might help you understand.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people ARE doing the same. Trying to get and keep our land.


The zionists, and it obviously is not their land.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Americans are going to die? Why is that? Who is in conflict with America?


It will be another war where Americans kids die fighting Israel's enemies. And we get to pay for it too as many of our kids here at home are living on the streets.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Try again.
Neither Jerusalem nor Israel nor any geographical location within or pertaining to Israel is in any Muslim Holy books.
Put your tits back in your blouse and try using your brain.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Religious significance of Jerusalem - Wikipedia
It's Wikipedia!  It's got to be true.
Bullshit.
Not one reference in their Scripture.
I guess the owners of Wikipedia are terrified of Muslims.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Americans are going to die? Why is that? Who is in conflict with America?
> ...


Because the swamps of the Islamic world all live in peace.
Jerk, we have smart devices, you can't hide behind lies anymore.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Actually go to Jerusalem and see what is there. And go find out how long these structures have been there.

The present site is dominated by three monumental structures *from the early Umayyad period*: the al-Aqsa Mosque, the Dome of the Rock and the Dome of the Chain, as well as four minarets.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish people ARE doing the same. Trying to get and keep our land.
> ...



Why would the Jewish people give away ALL of their land and further, deny themselves the inherent rights that all peoples possess -- that of self-determination, sovereignty and independence?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Actually go to Jerusalem and see what is there. And go find out how long these structures have been there.
> 
> The present site is dominated by three monumental structures *from the early Umayyad period*: the al-Aqsa Mosque, the Dome of the Rock and the Dome of the Chain, as well as four minarets.


Structures do not make a location intrinsically holy to a religion.
There is not one reference to Yerushalayim an any Muslim Scripture.
The Muslims just enjoy invading and murdering.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


The fact is that we are in the age of science and no one can compete with the Jewish nation on this playing field.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Why would the Jewish people give away ALL of their land and further, deny themselves the inherent rights that all peoples possess -- that of self-determination, sovereignty and independence?


That is your fantasy playing tricks on you. It simply isn't happening in the real world.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the Jewish people give away ALL of their land and further, deny themselves the inherent rights that all peoples possess -- that of self-determination, sovereignty and independence?
> ...



Psychiatry is not your strength .  No need to keep on pursuing it


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the Jewish people give away ALL of their land and further, deny themselves the inherent rights that all peoples possess -- that of self-determination, sovereignty and independence?
> ...


Frustrated?
Change teams.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No. They called it the Al-Aqsa Mosque. Same place. Different name.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

abi said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the Jewish people give away ALL of their land and further, deny themselves the inherent rights that all peoples possess -- that of self-determination, sovereignty and independence?
> ...



What fantasy would that be?  That Jewish people have the same rights as other peoples?  The HORROR!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Islam built mosques on top each and every holy place, etc they conquered.  It does not mean that any one of those mosques are holy to Islam.

There are only two places holy to Islam.
Mecca
Medina.

That is it.

Muslims invented that the Temple Mount was a third place only after 1967 when Islam lost that war to Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Not even close.
Pure propaganda.
In fact, Mohammed told his followers to look away from it in order to scorn the Jews who rejected him.
As I suggested, do more research than just reading a sound bite on a web page.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You're expecting a Liberal to accept facts?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He told them to face Mecca when they pray. Do you think that means there are no other Muslim holy places in the world?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 6, 2017)

Trumps 'declaration' will bring nothing but continued violence in the region and may well escalate aggression against Israel.

No one can be in favor of that!


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Trumps 'declaration' will bring nothing but continued violence in the region and may well escalate aggression against Israel.
> 
> No one can be in favor of that!



Sure they can. Right wingers love it.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Are you stupid?
One of the standards for a religion's holy place is to name it in your Scripture.
Jerusalem was a city of scorn for Mohammed, not adoration.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Trumps 'declaration' will bring nothing but continued violence in the region and may well escalate aggression against Israel.
> 
> No one can be in favor of that!


No it won't.
Not one Arab nation truly gives a damn about the WBJs.
No one wants them and no one is willing to die for them.


----------



## abi (Dec 6, 2017)

Shusha said:


> What fantasy would that be?


That zionists represent the Jewish people.



Shusha said:


> That Jewish people have the same rights as other peoples? The HORROR!


Two Horrors: 1) The zionists want all kinds of special privileges after multiple war crimes, and 2) the Jewish people have the same rights, but you pretend they don't.

Stop using "the Jewish people" for zionists.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



"Exalted is He who took His Servant by night from _Al-Masjidil-Haram_ (Arabic: الـمَـسـجـدِ الـحَـرام‎, "The Place-of-Prostration The Sacred") to _Al-Masjidil-Aqsa_ (Arabic: الـمَـسـجـدِ الأَقـصى‎, "The Place-of-Prostration The Farthest"), whose surroundings We have blessed, to show him of Our signs. Indeed, He is the Hearing, the Seeing."

— Qur'an, Sura 17 (Al-Is'ra), ayat 1[3]

Again, same place, different name.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


 
Bulldog believes that fable of Mohammed flying to Jerusalem on Pegasus and claiming el-Quds as a holy city.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


It wasn't until after 1948 or 1967 that some Muslims decided that that "furthest place" would be the Temple Mount.

Not the same place, different name.

Why does it have to take 1300 years for Muslims to decide that the Temple Mount would be the one mentioned in that Sura?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Look everybody!
A Liberal who has never studied religion because he hates religion is too embarrassed to admit such and is stretching his neck on the "Stupid Guillotine" to save face.

Any more bullshit, Bulldog?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I'm not familiar with that story, but thanks for claiming I believe it. Good to see that you are at least consistent with your lies.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




...but in the dream Mohammad's flying horse was called Barack.

Some coincidence, huh?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Credible proof?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Are you done embarrassing yourself yet?
How do you know that reference isn't to Mecca or Medina?
You know diddly squat.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You're making the point...you provide the proof.
That's like you calling Washington, DC Hootersville.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Trumps 'declaration' will bring nothing but continued violence in the region and may well escalate aggression against Israel.
> ...



I fear you will end up eating your words.

The political decision, for whatever reason, is the wrong decision and, despite the political words does not contribute to "peace".


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




No. It has been called _Al-Masjidil-Aqsa_  since it as first built. 

The mosque was originally a small prayer house built by Umar the second caliph of the Rashidun Caliphate, but was rebuilt and expanded by the Umayyad caliph Abd al-Malik and finished by his son al-Walid in 705 CE. The mosque was completely destroyed by an earthquake in 746 and rebuilt by the Abbasid caliph al-Mansur in 754. His successor al-Mahdi rebuilt it again in 780. Another earthquake destroyed most of al-Aqsa in 1033, but two years later the Fatimid caliph Ali az-Zahir built another mosque which has stood to the present day.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


People who keep dreaming of complete and total peace on this planet are endlessly putting themselves out to be disappointed. 

Giving in to an ideology of conquest and murder of their dhimmies, if they do not get their way, is not the path to peace.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You're not familiar with the account of Mohammed's drug induced dream yet you are an expert on Islam?  How quaint!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Regardless of what it was called when first built, it has never, NEVER been considered to be a holy site for Islam, and much less the THIRD holiest site in Islam.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm not sure why you might think I hate religion or have never studied it. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Oh, that is one dream that I will unfortunately never have...

Pouring petrol onto a fire does not put the fire out.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Which has what to do with Jerusalem?
Such a Liberal sucker for the Muslim cause.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


In other news, no one cares about your dream.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Try again, only make sense this time.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Funny that, because no body asked you your opinion.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Look, you're surfing the Internet trying desperately to contribute to a discussion of which you obviously know nothing about.
The only time I have found you to be the least bit concerned about religion is now that the Muslims need you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Never claimed to be an expert on Islam. Do you think that means I know nothing of it? Please present your credentials as an expert on any religion.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Make sense?  Look who's talking.
The problem you have is that I have actually been reading your posts for a very long time.
You have nothing but scorn for Christianity and the fairy tale you call NT, yet here you are pulling bullshit out of your rear end trying to translate a word in a phrase to validate the most murderous religion on Earth.
You're a hypocrite.
You're also suicidal.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Your credentials are sound bites on a reference that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> the most murderous religion on Earth.



Christianity?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > the most murderous religion on Earth.
> ...


In 2017 you're comparing Christianity to Islam?
Are you a fucking moron?


----------



## Humanity (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Just a realist and, unlike you, not drunk!

Want to tell me how many people have been killed by Christians?

Let me give you a clue.... It's more than 2!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


When?
Christianity and Islam were very competitive.
Not anymore.
So stop defending Islamic murderers.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




OK, if the Muslims transfer Mecca and Medina to Jewish control, then they can get a say about Jerusalem.  Until then, no deal!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


It does not matter how many people Islam or Christianity have killed in this century.

Both have been in cahoots for the past 100 years to keep the Jews from continuing to be sovereign over their own ancient homeland.

Call them jihadists, nazis, neo nazis, communists, fascists, etc, etc.

Those groups, Muslim or Christian have only one aim.

To put the Jews back where they have had them for the past 1700 years.  As dihmmis and begging not be be harmed or killed.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Jews are not allowed in Mecca or Medina and Muslims should be banned from the Temple Mount.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Thank you. It's now clear that you don't accept historical documents, at least as old as the King James Bible, as accurate. The mosque at Jerusalem has been consistently known as _Al-Masjidil-Aqsa_ for thousands of years. There is no need in discussing this subject with you beyond this point.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 6, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Also, when Muslims aren't too busy playing soccer on the Temple Mount, they can pray in their Dome.  No one is stopping them.  The only point is, Jerusalem is the capital of Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Fascinating how no one at the UN contests this fact that you're wrong whenever Netanyahu brings this up.
Even members of the UN are more intellectually honest than you.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Does _Al-Masjidil-Aqsa mean The Furthest Mosque?

You do not understand what I clearly wrote.

The FACT that any mosque was built anywhere in the world, does not make that mosque a holy place in Islam.  Much less the third holiest place after Mecca and Medina.

Why are Mecca and Medina important?

Why did the Temple Mount, all of it, suddenly became the third holiest mosque in Islam ONLY after Muslims lost the war of 1948 to the Jews?

Could you spend some time thinking about the above before you try to respond to it?_


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



The mosque In Jeruselem has had that name since it was a small prayer house, and was mentioned in the Koran as a holy place.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You don't have a shred of proof. except for your deep respect for Islam.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Not my fault if you aren't familiar with every discussion I have had.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Damn. You're just as intelligent and logical as our president. Accept my condolences.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


The mosque on the Temple Mount is NOT mentioned in the Quran, at all.  There is no mention of Jerusalem ONCE in the Quran.

Having the same name since it was built on top of a church, which had been built on top of Solomon's Temple, does not mean that it was ever "Holy" to Islam.

How Islam has treated that Mosque is proof of how important it has ever been to Islam, much less the "third holiest" site in Islam.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Credible link?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You've never watched Netanyahu make a speech at the UN?
You believe the NT and OT is a fairy tale.
You believe the Koran is real.
I believe our discussion is over.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 6, 2017)

Trump is the lousiest deal maker that ever existed on the face of this Earth...  

He could have used this opportunity, to start a Peace process....  agreed to Jerusalem being the capital of Israel, but the Israelis would have to commit to building no further in to the Palestinian neighborhoods there in exchange for the USA support now, for Jerusalem as the Capital.....both sides would have given up something, yet gotten something in return and maybe ALL HELL would not break out in the middle east over this....


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



For about th millionth time. The mosque in Jerusalem has been known as _Al-Masjidil-Aqsa since it was first built. It is mentioned in the Koran. What more do you expect?_


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Trump is the lousiest deal maker that ever existed on the face of this Earth...
> 
> He could have used this opportunity, to start a Peace process....  agreed to Jerusalem being the capital of Israel, but the Israelis would have to commit to building no further in to the Palestinian neighborhoods there in exchange for the USA support now, for Jerusalem as the Capital.....both sides would have given up something, yet gotten something in return and maybe ALL HELL would not break out in the middle east over this....


Which Palestinian neighborhoods are you talking about?

And how many times must Abbas and all other Palestinian leaders say a huge gigantic NO to any peace process for people to start believing them?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Trump is the lousiest deal maker that ever existed on the face of this Earth...
> 
> He could have used this opportunity, to start a Peace process....  agreed to Jerusalem being the capital of Israel, but the Israelis would have to commit to building no further in to the Palestinian neighborhoods there in exchange for the USA support now, for Jerusalem as the Capital.....both sides would have given up something, yet gotten something in return and maybe ALL HELL would not break out in the middle east over this....


Peace process?
Name 2 contiguous Arab nations that aren't engaged in hostilities.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Bullshit is winging this and not doing a very good job except for..."It is so!


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Netanyahu is not the UN.
It's been over for a while.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


The odd thing is that Jerusalem is not mentioned in the Quran at all.
I do not know which version of it you may have read, or read it in some other book, or site.

Muhammad was Never in Jerusalem.
Jerusalem is not ONCE mentioned in the Quran.

Building the mosque way after Muhammad's death in Jerusalem does not mean that it is actually the one mentioned in the Quran as teh "FARTHEST ONE" which is what it is called in the Quran.

It does not mean that it is mentioning the mosque built in Jerusalem as JERUSALEM is not even, ever, mentioned in the Quran.


Is that clearer for you, now?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Netanyahu spoke there about a month or 2 ago and not one member contested this fact concerning Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

The flood gates may have been opened:

Czech Republic follows Trump, recognizes Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 6, 2017)

6 Facts The Main Stream Media Isn’t Reporting About The Jerusalem Issue | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Jeff Dunetz | 19 Kislev 5778 – December 7, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Shusha (Dec 6, 2017)

Recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's capital is in no way an offense to the Arab Palestinians as it does not place any new restrictions on them or on a negotiated two State solution.


----------



## fanger (Dec 7, 2017)

*World condemns Trump's announcement*
*World condemns US shift on Jerusalem*


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.


Yeah it is always the fault of others when muslims turn to violence. We'll have to watch our Ps and Qs, because then maybe they'll behave rationally.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Lipush said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.
> ...


The reason that they think it is the centre of the world is because it is the centre of their world. They couldn't care less about all the regions in the world where people are being repressed and murdered for religious or sexual orientations or even because they express a political view. But Israel....oh boy, that will set them off and they fear their muslims compratiots won't be able to control their peaceful natures.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.



  Yeah that's right..if we don't appease Muslims on this they may set off suicide bombs and fly planes into buildings right?


----------



## DOTR (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moving the embassy will cause WWIII?
> ...



  So there was no war until Trump recognized Jerusalem? All peaceful over there until that damn Trump?


----------



## DOTR (Dec 7, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> So now there will be no excuse on why cities in Europe or the US are attacked by terrorists. .



  So what was the excuse for previous attacks?


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, many will be. But not ALL 1.5 Billion of them as you wrote in the earlier post.
> ...


Oh no and when muslims get upset we know what happens. Better to tip toe around them and try to not to make them angry. Maybe then they won't kill people in Berlin, London and Paris.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> You might as well titled your thread: Trump is trying to kick off WWIII and ensures another century of war fought with the blood of our children.



  Wait...Muslims threaten war and violence against the US...but it is Trump starting a war? The hatred of America is strong in you.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Trump just said it, I wonder sometimes what the world would be like if not for any jews, and all I can think of , is more peaceful.   Hezbollah and Hamas are Israel's enemy for good reasons.


Hitler felt the same way. Oh well...you can only dream.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Why would I be angry?   .....
> 
> Declaring the city of Jerusalem to be the capital of the terrorist state of Israel would be a good thing.
> 
> As it will unite and refocus the attention of muslims around the world directly on Israel.   .....


Yep that's been working out well for you guys especially in Syria.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Listen Isaac, I am not American but live in Europe so I am not at all interested in party politics. Try to be objective on the issues and forget the party lines. Trump was right and that is that.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So you're delusional!
> ...


I guess the zionists also caused the murder of people in Europe?


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Land Arabs-Moslems didn't own and a mandate that was never implemented. Not much support for an argument you're hoping to make.
> ...


Look at who those countries are: notreally big on democracy, rule of law and human rights


----------



## Humanity (Dec 7, 2017)

DOTR said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



And you think that it will go "all peaceful" now because Trump has officially recognized Jerusalem as the capital of Israel?

It's kind of what he suggested in his speech... Shows how much he knows eh!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

DOTR said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Didn't Congress sign a law  in 1995? Jerusalem must be the capital of Israel.

1995!!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

What a nerve! Telling another country where their capital should be.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Trump is the lousiest deal maker that ever existed on the face of this Earth...
> 
> He could have used this opportunity, to start a Peace process....  agreed to Jerusalem being the capital of Israel, but the Israelis would have to commit to building no further in to the Palestinian neighborhoods there in exchange for the USA support now, for Jerusalem as the Capital.....both sides would have given up something, yet gotten something in return and maybe ALL HELL would not break out in the middle east over this....


Maybe huh? Like the concessions after withdrawl from Gaza maybe brought results? That kind of maybe?


----------



## DOTR (Dec 7, 2017)

Mindful said:


> What a nerve! Telling another country where their capital should be.



 He didnt tell anyone where their capital should be. He recognized the capital Israel itself claims.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Humanity said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


Nope he said a new approach is required. It will hopefully indicate to hamas that it is time to acknowledge Israel's existence. That would be helpful don't you think?


----------



## DOTR (Dec 7, 2017)

Trump met with a Muslim ambassador. The ambassador, making small talk, tells him "I love your space shows. Like Star Trek. But I was wondering...why are no Muslims portrayed in any of them"
  Trump laughs and says "well you see, these shows take place in the future..."


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > What a nerve! Telling another country where their capital should be.
> ...



Who? Are we talking at cross purposes?


----------



## Care4all (Dec 7, 2017)

Why is this move of TRUMPs recognizing a whole Jeruselum against International law?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 7, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Then send yourself the condolences, for saying that Muslims should be predominant everywhere.  You give the Muslim interpretation of Jerusalem the same degree as the Jewish interpretation.  They're not the same.  So you have my condolences for your ignorance of comparative religion.  Take a course in that subject.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 7, 2017)

*Report: Evangelicals, Donors Pressured Trump to Make Jerusalem Move*
President Trump’s decision to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel came after persistent prodding by wealthy donors who supported him during his campaign, The New York Times reports. While Trump on Wednesday touted the move as a necessary step toward peace in the Middle East, his frequent meetings with Republican mega-donor Sheldon Adelson in the months before of the decision suggest he may have been trying to please supporters, the Times suggests. Adelson, a longtime donor to pro-Israel groups and advocate of moving the U.S. embassy, had reportedly phoned a friend 10 days before Trump took office to announce the soon-to-be president had promised to make the matter a priority. Adelson, who donated $20 million to a political action committee that supported Trump’s campaign, pushed Trump to keep his word and move the embassy. Trump was reportedly also under pressure by representatives of evangelical Christian groups. Ahead of his announcement Wednesday, the White House held two calls with religious leaders to inform them of Trump’s decision, with major Trump allies like Ralph Reed, the founder of the Faith and Freedom Coalition, and Mike Evans, a Christian Zionist, among those to be given a heads up, according to the report. 
*THE NEW YORK TIMES*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

The existing Palestinian seat of government is in Ramallah. Jerusalem is not, and never was, any Arab capital. The entire reason for that Palestinian demand for Jerusalem is to take Jerusalem away from Israel. They've said it themselves.

The insistence that Jerusalem must be the capital of a Palestinian state is the real obstacle to peace.

If the EU and UN really wanted peace, instead of kowtowing to ahistorical and ultimately impossible Palestinian demands (seriously, how can a city with two sovereigns exist without dividing it again?) they would tell the Palestinians that they have a choice: a state without Jerusalem (except in a symbolic way using a suburb of the city) or no state at all.

By telling the Palestinians that they will get their prize no matter what, the world is rewarding decades of terror and intransigence. And that does not bring peace - it guarantees more violence.

(full article online)

Hypocritical EU leaders have no problem "prejudging negotiations" by declaring Jerusalem capital of Palestine ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

The Palestinian Authority Ministry of Education announced the closure of all schools Thursday.

It called on its staff, teachers, high school students, universities and colleges to participate in rallies scheduled Thursday at noon.

Ordinary Palestinians aren't bothered enough by the Trump announcement to "spontaneously" demonstrate. The government itself is essentially busing in students to make the rallies look much larger than they are.

(full article online)

Palestinian Authority closing schools Thursday so they can hold large anti-US rallies (plus Kotel without Dome pics) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> [the zionists out-kill the Palestinians by far and they have been for the last several decades.



Well, thank goodness for that, anyway.


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> The zionists, and it obviously is not their land.




It is now......

It must be their land, or you wouldn't be fussing about it every minute.


----------



## Circe (Dec 7, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Trump is the lousiest deal maker that ever existed on the face of this Earth...
> 
> He could have used this opportunity, to start a Peace process....  agreed to Jerusalem being the capital of Israel, but the Israelis would have to commit to building no further in to the Palestinian neighborhoods there in exchange for the USA support now, for Jerusalem as the Capital.....both sides would have given up something, yet gotten something in return and maybe ALL HELL would not break out in the middle east over this....




I can't agree ---- those ideas have been pushed for decades, and haven't ever worked. Trump is a great deal maker because he realizes that when you have a dysfunctional process, the thing to do is throw everything up in the air and _try something different. _


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 7, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Are you hallucinating again? When did I say Muslims should be predominant everywhere?  Your imagination is getting the better of you.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

Ben Shapiro summed up the difference between Palestinian control of East Jerusalem and Israeli control of West Jerusalem in one sentence.

“If you are a Jew and you walk into East Jerusalem, your life is in danger. If you're an Arab and you walk into West Jerusalem, there's no problem at all, which signifies exactly why Jerusalem should be under Jewish control and not under Muslim control,” Shapiro said on “Fox & Friends” Wednesday.


----------



## abi (Dec 7, 2017)

Mindful said:


> “If you are a Jew and you walk into East Jerusalem, your life is in danger.


The guy obviously is wrong.

East Jerusalem was formally recognized as part of Israel by Israel's Supreme Court in 1967; however, the international community considers Jewish communities beyond the 1949 armistice line as illegel settlements. Before 1865, the entire population of Jerusalem lived inside the Old City walls, what today would be considered East Jerusalem. Later, when the city expanded due to population growth, both Jews and Arabs began to build in new areas of the city. 


By partition in 1947, a thriving Jewish community was living in the eastern part of Jerusalem, an area that included the Jewish Quarter of the Old City. This area also contains many sites of religious importance, including the City of David, the Temple Mount and the Western Wall. In addition, major institutions such as Hebrew University and Hadassah Hospital are on Mount Scopus, in eastern Jerusalem....
Jewish Communities in East Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

Arab and Muslim leaders and spokespersons have been trying to frighten the entire world in order to prevent other nations from recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital – Trump's declaration notwithstanding – and from relocating their embassies to Jerusalem. It's time to tell the world what it should have realized a long  time ago.

1. Jerusalem, the capital of the Jewish people's state, is one of the most ancient capitals in the world. It became the capital of Israel's monarchy during the reign of King David – that is in 1003 B.C.E., 2030 years ago, when the capitals of the countries who refuse to recognize it were still boggy swamps, leafy forests or arid deserts. The history of the oldest nations of Europe, the Greeks and the Romans, proves without a doubt that Jerusalem was already the capital of the Jewish nation in ancient times.

2. The Jews are the only indigenous people of the land of Israel and lived in Jerusalem for 1613 years before the birth of Islam, which occurred in 610 C.E. Putting it bluntly, the Jews lived in Jerusalem when Islam's forefathers were still pagan nomads in the Arabian Peninsula,  so what  gives the Muslims of today the right to oppose Jerusalem's being recognized as the  capital of the Jewish state?

3. Can anyone imagine Muslim threats of terror attacks, demonstrations or uncontrolled rioting having enough clout to limit or direct the political decisions made by world powers? 

4. Is there any other country in the world that accepts the dictates of other states regarding the location of its capital city?

5. Why doesn't the world recognize Israeli sovereignty in Jerusalem despite Israel's liberation of Jerusalem's eastern sector from illegal and illegitimate Jordanian occupation that was unrecognized by the world?

(full article online)

20 reasons why every foreign embassy should move to Jerusalem


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > “If you are a Jew and you walk into East Jerusalem, your life is in danger.
> ...


Liar...
Everyone I know is terrified to go into EJ without a machine gun.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

Trump's Move Frees Palestinians to Focus on Peace, Not Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

Donald Trump Make the Right Call by Declaring Jerusalem Israel's Capital


----------



## abi (Dec 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> 1. Jerusalem, the capital of the Jewish people's state


The zionists.



Sixties Fan said:


> 2. The Jews are the only indigenous people


The Canaanites might disagree along with many others.



Sixties Fan said:


> 3. Can anyone imagine Muslim threats of terror attacks, demonstrations or uncontrolled rioting having enough clout to limit or direct the political decisions made by world powers?


The world powers (outside of zionism) or the international community does not even recognize Jerusalem as part of Israel.



Sixties Fan said:


> 4. Is there any other country in the world that accepts the dictates of other states regarding the location of its capital city?


No other country has claimed their capital on land that is not theirs.



Sixties Fan said:


> 5. Why doesn't the world recognize Israeli sovereignty in Jerusalem


*Corpus separatum (Latin for "separated body")*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

12/07 Links Pt1: Trump’s truth-telling on Jerusalem marks an all-new Middle East; 20 reasons why every foreign embassy should move to Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## abi (Dec 7, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Liar...
> Everyone I know is terrified to go into EJ without a machine gun.


Now, this is humorous. Please attack the Jewish virtual library as liars. I was just the messenger.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Jerusalem, the capital of the Jewish people's state
> ...



Ah. Zionists.

The PC cover word for Jews.


----------



## abi (Dec 7, 2017)

Mindful said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


No, they call themselves zionists. 

*Zionist Congress: First Zionist Congress & Basel Program*
*(August 1897)*
*First Zionist Congress & Basel Program (1897)*

Now go study!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Jerusalem, the capital of the Jewish people's state
> ...


1) Again, as you do not care to do the homework.  About 95% of Jews, be it of Ashkenazi, Sepharadic, or Mizrahi backgrounds, are Zionists.  Which means that they are for the recreation of the Jewish Nation on its ancient homeland and the Jewish people being again sovereign over it.

You do not like it, it is your problem, no one else's.

2) The Canaanites are part of the Jewish Nation.  You have not read or paid any attention to that part of the Hebrew Scriptures.
They were not killed or expelled.  They became part of the nation.

3) Chekoslovakia has, and the flood gate has only begun to open. Stay tuned.

4)  Once you finally realize that the descendants of the ancient Jewish people have achieved sovereignty  over their ancient homeland, you will feel much better.  I promise 

5)Corpus separatum was to be before 7 Arab countries invaded Israel the day after its Independence and try to take the whole pie and kill all the Jews.  Something else you need to get used to and it will make you feel much better about the world and yourself.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > abi said:
> ...


Yes, they are Zionists. Because the word defines the descendants of the Ancient Jews recreating the Nation on the ancient homeland and becoming sovereign over it.

And that is exactly what the Jews/Zionists have done for the past 100 years.
Rebuilt, recreated its ancient nation on its ancient soil, and become sovereign over ONLY 20 % of it, as the other 80 % has been appropriated by the Arab Muslims, who never have enough land, since one tribe or another is always being kicked out of its ancient homeland.  

Like the :
Sauds from Yemen
Hashemites from Arabia

Poor Arabs.  They steal each other's land and never complain about it.

But Jews legally become sovereign of THEIR OWN homeland, even if it is just 20%, and the Arab Muslims go CRAZY......


----------



## abi (Dec 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> 1) Again, as you do not care to do the homework. About 95% of Jews, be it of Ashkenazi, Sepharadic, or Mizrahi backgrounds, are Zionists. Which means that they are for the recreation of the Jewish Nation on its ancient homeland and the Jewish people being again sovereign over it.
> 
> You do not like it, it is your problem, no one else's.


Israel isn't even 95% zionist.



Sixties Fan said:


> 2) The Canaanites are part of the Jewish Nation. You have not read or paid any attention to that part of the Hebrew Scriptures.
> They were not killed or expelled. They became part of the nation.


Oy, sorry, I have no time for this one, but you may wish to study more about the ancient history of the territory you call Israel.



Sixties Fan said:


> 4) Once you finally realize that the descendants of the ancient Jewish people have achieved sovereignty over their ancient homeland, you will feel much better. I promise


This is simply not the case and a Jewish scientist has provided us with the actual scientific evidence which supports the Khazar hypothesis.



Sixties Fan said:


> 5)Corpus separatum was to be before 7 Arab countries invaded Israel the day after its Independence and try to take the whole pie and kill all the Jews. Something else you need to get used to and it will make you feel much better about the world and yourself.


Exactly! And stealing land in war is a war crime. Look it up if you don't want to believe me.


----------



## abi (Dec 7, 2017)

We have been over this multiple times. The zionists cannot even speak for the Jewish people. Calling that land Israel, in many traditional Jewish eyes, is actually considered a travesty.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Again, as you do not care to do the homework. About 95% of Jews, be it of Ashkenazi, Sepharadic, or Mizrahi backgrounds, are Zionists. Which means that they are for the recreation of the Jewish Nation on its ancient homeland and the Jewish people being again sovereign over it.
> ...



Who is this person?


----------



## admonit (Dec 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Only the western part (before 1967).
The same did Russia.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Again, as you do not care to do the homework. About 95% of Jews, be it of Ashkenazi, Sepharadic, or Mizrahi backgrounds, are Zionists. Which means that they are for the recreation of the Jewish Nation on its ancient homeland and the Jewish people being again sovereign over it.
> ...



1)  "Israel isn't even 95% zionist."
I said Jews in general, and not Israel alone.  But you are intent in trying to discount as many as possible 

2) I do not need to restudy anything.  You have not done the appropriate homework beyond the Scriptures.  I'll leave it at that.

3)  Khazar crap has been debunked too many times. Not worth wasting any more words about it.  When you do find some Khazar DNA in Jews from anywhere let us know.

4)  Yes, the Hashemites committed a war crime when they stole Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of what was to be part of Israel. And then, as they never have enough, they went for it again in 1967.
Too bad.  

Is there ANYTHING you write which CAN or SHOULD be believed?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2017)

abi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Liar...
> ...


From what year was that article?
No one goes to EJ without a guard with a machine gun.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

Six Palestinian Lies About Trump’s Decision to Recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s Capital


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

By misrepresenting the poster burning "ceremony" as a reflection of widespread Palestinian rage concerning Trump's policy on Jerusalem, the international media is once again complicit in promoting the propaganda of Palestinian spin doctors. The journalists, including photographers and camera crews, have been handed detailed schedules of events that will take place in different parts of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.


When we sit in our living rooms and watch the news coming out of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, let us ask ourselves: How many of these "events" are, in fact, media burlesques? Why are journalists allowing themselves to be duped by the Palestinian propaganda machine, which spews hatred and violence from morning until night?


It is high time for some self-reflection on the part of the media: Do they really wish to continue serving as a mouthpiece for those Arabs and Muslims who intimidate and terrorize the West?


The "rivers of blood" we are being promised are flowing as we speak. Yet, it is the knife that Arabs and Muslims take to one another's throats that is the source of this crimson current, not some statement made by a US president. Perhaps that could finally be an event worth covering by the roving reporters of the region?
(full article online)

The Real Palestinian Response to Trump's Jerusalem Speech


----------



## Shusha (Dec 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> By misrepresenting the poster burning "ceremony" as a reflection of widespread Palestinian rage concerning Trump's policy on Jerusalem, the international media is once again complicit in promoting the propaganda of Palestinian spin doctors. The journalists, including photographers and camera crews, have been handed detailed schedules of events that will take place in different parts of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> When we sit in our living rooms and watch the news coming out of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, let us ask ourselves: How many of these "events" are, in fact, media burlesques? Why are journalists allowing themselves to be duped by the Palestinian propaganda machine, which spews hatred and violence from morning until night?
> ...



So far, only three arrests and no injuries.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

Palestinian Reactions on Jerusalem – “Popular Protests” Are Not Spontaneous


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2017)

By misrepresenting the poster burning "ceremony" as a reflection of widespread Palestinian rage concerning Trump's policy on Jerusalem, the international media is once again complicit in promoting the propaganda of Palestinian spin doctors. The journalists, including photographers and camera crews, have been handed detailed schedules of events that will take place in different parts of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.


When we sit in our living rooms and watch the news coming out of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, let us ask ourselves: How many of these "events" are, in fact, media burlesques? Why are journalists allowing themselves to be duped by the Palestinian propaganda machine, which spews hatred and violence from morning until night?


It is high time for some self-reflection on the part of the media: Do they really wish to continue serving as a mouthpiece for those Arabs and Muslims who intimidate and terrorize the West?


The "rivers of blood" we are being promised are flowing as we speak. Yet, it is the knife that Arabs and Muslims take to one another's throats that is the source of this crimson current, not some statement made by a US president. Perhaps that could finally be an event worth covering by the roving reporters of the region?

The Real Palestinian Response to Trump's Jerusalem Speech


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

Satire  

Abbas Slams Israel’s Disproportionate Response to Tomorrow’s Spontaneous Riots Against Embassy Move | Israellycool


----------



## Lipush (Dec 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Satire
> 
> Abbas Slams Israel’s Disproportionate Response to Tomorrow’s Spontaneous Riots Against Embassy Move | Israellycool



Ha.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 7, 2017)

[Just a reminder that there are no Palestinian People, or Palestinian Nation, but there is the Arab nation or the Muslim Nation ]

Hezbollah leader: Trump move ‘a second Balfour Declaration’


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 7, 2017)

Mindful said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Just some low-IQ git.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 7, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Trump exudes strength....You Trump haters just don't get it......Obama was a disaster for peace anywhere in the middle east


----------



## Mindful (Dec 8, 2017)

Top: Before U.S recognised Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
Bottom: After U.S. recognized Jerusalem as Israel's capital


----------



## rylah (Dec 8, 2017)

Wind of Change in Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 8, 2017)

The text of the remarks reads, “We are not taking a position of any final status issues* including the specific boundaries of the Israeli sovereignty in Jerusalem* or the resolution of contested borders. Those questions are up to the parties involved” (emphasis added). In fact, the term “unified” does not appear in the speech at all. (The word “United” appears six times, as in the United States.)

(full article online)

Amnesty Fails Basic Reading Comprehension


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 8, 2017)

For once it’s not just about Israel and the Jews. The Daily Mail has managed to get it wrong on all three major religions.


It’s the Western Wall, not “West Wall.”
The Temple Mount is Judaism’s holiest site, not the Western Wall.
The Al-Aqsa mosque, not the Dome of the Rock, is Islam’s holiest site in Jerusalem (its third holiest site in the world).
The holy sites mentioned are not all on the Temple Mount as written in the first paragraph. The Church of the Holy Sepulchre is in another part of Jerusalem’s Old City.
In another story, a backgrounder “Why is Jerusalem Contested?” states:





The greater metropolitan area of Tel Aviv includes other cities such as Givatayim, Ramat Gan, Bnei Brak, Holon and Bat Yam.

The city of Tel Aviv-Jaffa, however, where those embassies are located, is not Israel’s largest city, either in area or population size. That status belongs to Jerusalem.

(full article online)

Trump Jerusalem Declaration: Media Muck Ups | HonestReporting


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2017)

Nails it. And tonight rockets fly from Gaza into Israeli towns and UK media only report when Israel strikes back. 

Paul Joseph Watson.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

Jroc said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




Indeed.

And, January 2nd is an anniversary of sorts.....

On that date, in 1492, Spanish take Granada from the Moors. 

 In the legend of Moorish Spain, the last Muslim king of Grenada, Boabdil, surrendered the keys to his city on this day, and on one of its hills, paused for a final glance at his lost dominion. The place would henceforth be known as _El Ultimo Suspiro del Moro_- “ the Moor’s Last Sigh.”

 His mother is said to have taunted him, and to have told him to “weep like a woman for the land he could not defend like a man.” 
_
Al Andalus_- Andalusia- remains a deep wound for Islam.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2017)

RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→  Sixties Fan, et al,

This is truly remarkable*!*



Sixties Fan said:


> Satire
> Abbas Slams Israel’s Disproportionate Response to Tomorrow’s Spontaneous Riots Against Embassy Move | Israellycool


*(COMMENT)*

Tea Leaves, Reading the Bones, Clairvoyance, Time Travel by a Remote-viewer, or Precognition*!*

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,

WoW, President Trump will become an historic figure.



Sixties Fan said:


> [Just a reminder that there are no Palestinian People, or Palestinian Nation, but there is the Arab nation or the Muslim Nation ]
> 
> Hezbollah leader: Trump move ‘a second Balfour Declaration’


*(COMMENT)*



			
				President Trump said:
			
		

> Presidents issued these waivers under the belief that delaying the recognition of Jerusalem would advance the cause of peace. Some say they lacked courage, but they made their best judgments based on facts as they understood them at the time. Nevertheless, the record is in. After more than two decades of waivers, we are no closer to a lasting peace agreement between Israel and the Palestinians. It would be folly to assume that repeating the exact same formula would now produce a different or better result.
> 
> Therefore, I have determined that it is time to officially recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel.
> ⇒   SKIP  ⇒
> That is why, consistent with the Jerusalem Embassy Act, I am also directing the State Department to begin preparation to move the American embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.



A different approach.  Why not?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## miketx (Dec 9, 2017)

DO liberals ever quit making up lies and blaming Trump?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> WoW, President Trump will become an historic figure.
> ...





RoccoR said:


> WoW, President Trump will become an historic figure.


Historically dumb on many issues.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...


Indeed, yours is a false premise.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

miketx said:


> DO liberals ever quit making up lies and blaming Trump?
> 
> View attachment 165086


Muslims do not need any excuse to " light the world aflame"
Jihadists believe they are the third and final monotheistic religion and therefore replace the two previous ones.
They can never give up land they conquered.

The post announcement attacks are nothing more than the way the Jihadists announce to the world "Be afraid of me"  "If it works that you are afraid of me you will give up easily and we win"

Israel learned the hard way to stop being diplomatic and stop giving in too many things to the Jihadists.

America, Europe, and all others hopefully will be following suit.

Call their bluff and let them rot .


----------



## miketx (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes indeed, the religion of peace will kill you if you offend them.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> WoW, President Trump will become an historic figure.
> ...



The Palestinians were collectively punished by Israel for going outside the negotiation process and directly to the UN to gain recognition ( a recognition apparently denied them by many on this board who refer to them as just Arabs).  Now Israel has gained Jerusalem OUTSIDE a negotiation process and are being supported for it.

What point is there to negotiations?  What do the Palestinians have to gain and how can the US ever be considered a good faith broker again?


What will happen to the Palestinians remaining in East Jerusalem?  Will the defacto process of steadily pushing them out accelerate?  The grossly uneven development between Jewish and non Jewish sectors? Jerusalem has long been a multi ethnic and multi cultural city important to multiple faiths.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...


There is an Accord called Oslo.  Negotiations were to be started and some were.  Unfortunately the Arabs cannot come to accepting Peace with Israel as Jordan and Egypt did.

Jordan and Egypt were in financial dire.  So, they chose peace.
Never mind that their education system continues to cry for the death of Israel and Jews.

Are you discounting the Oslo Accords as the Palestinian leaders have?

Do you know what would happen to any Arab leader who will sign a peace treaty with Israel and put an end to the Arab-Israel conflict?

Do you think that Arafat did not know what would happen to him had he signed the Camp David Accord?

Do you think he had not already planned not to sign and start the Intifada with any excuse ?

Now, as the Jordanians kept the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem to themselves for 19 years, as well as what is the most ancient Jewish land, Judea and Samaria, and they did not care to give even one duma to any other Arabs, much less start the process to create another Palestinian State for non Hashemite Arabs, and on top of THAT, non of the Arabs living in Gaza or Judea and Samaria cared to demand such a State from the Hashemites.......

Why in the world does one assume that any part of Jerusalem belongs to the Arabs (Palestinians or not)?  Or Judea and Samaria?

Wasn't Arafat offered 95% of all of the "West Bank" with "East Jerusalem" as their capital?

Wasn't Abbas offered 98%, with the same capital?

Then why do you think either one rejected the offer?

Why did the Jews accept a State on only 20% or less of what was to be given to them by the Mandate for Palestine, but the Arabs cannot accept the 78%, plus Gaza, plus what two Israeli PMs offered them?


----------



## jillian (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



actually, when I was in Jordan, they were very happy to have peace with Israel. they said it was great for tourism. given that most of Jordan's economy is a service economy, that is very good for them. I can't speak for anyone else, but my tour guide hated the pals... he said they were bad for business and try to take over everywhere they've ever lived.... and that's why Jordan doesn't want them and didn't want them when Transjordan was split up.

I'll also point out that Jordan has a 98% literacy rate which might be part of why they're more reasonable than some of their neighbors.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

jillian said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I have also been to Jordan.  And like many poor Palestinians, they are happy to have peace, or want peace.  Then we have the Palestinian leaders and King Abdullah who has lately been doing the opposite of what he needs to do out of fear of what the opposition in the country is about.

Both Egypt and Jordan are basically a double sword.

We signed a Peace treaty but they can't help themselves about following the Muslim Jihadist ideology.

Sooner than later, one can only hope.


----------



## jillian (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



if there are greater tensions now, one might also consider the far-right policies of Netanyahu which seemed to be at least half of the stressor.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

jillian said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Which policies are you speaking about?


----------



## jillian (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



you think Netanyahu isn't far right?

how about starting with settlements? that is designed to piss off everyone.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

jillian said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I simply asked which, out of the many policies you disagreed with.

Jews have every right to "settle" on their ancient homeland of Judea and Samaria.

You may have forgotten this part, but, Jews were living continuously on the land for over 3000 years, when in 1925 Jews were expelled from their ancient homeland of TransJordan to accommodate the Hashemite Arabs.

Then, in 1929, the Jews of Hebron were attacked and expelled from their ancient home, which had once been also the capital of Israel.

Then....in 1948....the same Hashemites who already took 78% of Jewish homeland, took all of Judea and Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem.
The Hashemites did not invade or expel occupants of any of the other three quarters.  NO ONE asks why.

So, if according to the Oslo Accords, Jews were given the right to keep the areas where they were living (that would be 1993 - 95) in Judea and Samaria, expanding only within area C, then what is truly the issue with Jewish settlements, which did not exist in 1995 or before?

Please remember this:

Jihadist Muslims are naturally pissed off at Jews.  It is what they learn from birth.
It drives them crazy that Jews got the better of them and are sovereign over ANY amount of land they once conquered.

As long as many continue to dismiss what Islam stands for, any and all conflicts with Muslims will continue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



*Do you think that Arafat did not know what would happen to him had he signed the Camp David Accord?
*
His fellow Arabs would have fucked him up the ass? Errrr.....never mind.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



This post reminded me of an article that goes back to 2003. It deals with Arab-Moslem Death Cult “yutes” who put together a model of what paradise which awaits the suicide bomber/mass murder.

I’d suggest reading the entire article. It’s a bracing look at what derives from a death cult mentality that values death more than life.

*Maof - Palestinian students recreate paradise to show what awaits "martyrs"*

Palestinian students recreate paradise to show what awaits 'martyrs'
By Mohammed Daraghmeh
May 10, 2003

Plastic trees, goldfish swimming in a generator-powered fountain, posters of the dead on the wall: This is a model of the paradise Islamic militants say awaits those killed in fighting with Israel, including suicide bombers.

The display at the West Bank's largest university, An Najah, was assembled by supporters of the violent Hamas group who said they wanted to raise students' morale after 31 months of fighting with Israel.

The university – a hotbed of Palestinian nationalism and a Hamas stronghold – said it officially opposes bombings but didn't want to stifle the students' views.

Those wishing to enter the room housing paradise had to walk through a candlelit passage with 26 mock graves. Each "grave" contained a green shroud and a photo of one of 26 An Najah students killed in the conflict with Israel, including six suicide bombers.

Stairs from the open graves led down into the paradise section. A small generator pumped water through a fountain into a channel where goldfish swim. Brightly plumed green and yellowbirds chirped in cages suspended from plastic trees. The floor was strewn with soft sand and plastic flowers. Pictures of the bombers and quotes from the Quran, the Islamic holy book, covered the wall.

Paradise also was air-conditioned, a telling contrast to the sweltering summertime West Bank. Hundreds of students filed through the exhibit, some returning again and again. An Najah University would not permit the exhibition to be photographed.



Feeling sick to your stomach yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2017)

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...





Coyote said:


> What point is there to negotiations?


Good question. The basic framework of the negotiations is for the Palestinians to negotiate away their inalienable rights.

The general consensus is to quit negotiating and push for your rights.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



You therefore support the Israelis and their right to defend themselves from Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Are you are saying the Palestinians have no right to inhabit any part of Jerusalem despite an historical presence to the contrary?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


What does this diversion have to do with Jerusalem?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They have a right to defend themselves.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Why?



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > WoW, President Trump will become an historic figure.
> ...


*
(COMMENT)*

Who does it harm if the US recognizes that the Knesset in located in Jerusalem?
Who does it hurt if the US recognizes that the Prime Minister's Office is in Jerusalem?
Who does it hurt if the US reconizes that the Ministry of foreign affairs is no Jerusalem?

To not recognize the reality would demonstrate a psychological denial, refusing to believe an uncomfortable truth.

All the pro-Palestinians have to do is pretend that the US did not recognize Jerusalem as the Capitol.  After all, the pro-Palestinians pretend that there are no borders; yet complain that they are boxed-in.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 9, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Who does it harm if the US recognizes that the Knesset in located in Jerusalem?
> Who does it hurt if the US recognizes that the Prime Minister's Office is in Jerusalem?
> Who does it hurt if the US reconizes that the Ministry of foreign affairs is no Jerusalem?


The entire non-zionist world. Jerusalem is not even part of Israel. It never has been.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 9, 2017)

When will the temple be rebuilt in Jerusalem???  

That is the goal of the Christian Zionists here in the USA and why they support making all of Jerusalem, east and west, Israel's, isn't it? 

The temple has to rebuilt according to Pastor Hagee or the left behind fictional books.... in order for Christ to return... the antichrist has to have the balls to walk in to the Temple of God and proclaim himself to be god.....then Armageddon, the tribulation or great tribulation???  Oh and somewhere in that time period, there has to be an Israeli 7 year peace agreement....before Armageddon

So, is there plans to rebuild the Temple once Israel controls all turf???  Is that what this is really about, even for the Orthodox Jew and not just the Christian fundamentalists???

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ Coyote, _et al,_

Well, this is not equivalent  to the reality; the Arab Palestinians have impaired relationship with reality.



Coyote said:


> The Palestinians were collectively punished by Israel for going outside the negotiation process and directly to the UN to gain recognition ( a recognition apparently denied them by many on this board who refer to them as just Arabs).  Now Israel has gained Jerusalem OUTSIDE a negotiation process and are being supported for it.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel gained political control of Jerusalem when the Jordanians abandon it.  They already had effective control.



Coyote said:


> What point is there to negotiations?  What do the Palestinians have to gain and how can the US ever be considered a good faith broker again?


*(COMMENT)*

There has been a standing invitation to open talks between the Israelis and the Arab Palestinian quasi-Government since the Oslo Accord.  The is especial true if the Arab Palestinians call it under the dispute resolutions process.  That has been available for almost a quarter century.  And the *Quartet* has been around for more than a decade.  The United Nations (UN), the European Union (EU), the United States (US) and Russia.  Under it Mandate, the Quartet principle mission was to help support statehood for the Palestinians, and support negotiations for regional peace.  The Palestinian made it abundantly clear that all t wants is the money funneled n by the Donor Nations.

Oddly enough!  The Quartet very often meets in Jerusalem where their offices are located.



Coyote said:


> What will happen to the Palestinians remaining in East Jerusalem?  Will the defacto process of steadily pushing them out accelerate?  The grossly uneven development between Jewish and non Jewish sectors? Jerusalem has long been a multi ethnic and multi cultural city important to multiple faiths.


*(COMMENT)*

The longer the Arab Palestinians resist the Peace Process, the more precarious their situation becomes.

The parties to any dispute, the continuance of which is likely to endanger the maintenance of
international peace and security, shall, first of all, seek a solution by negotiation, inquiry, mediation,
conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements, or other
peaceful means of their own choice. (*Article 33, Para 1, UN Charter*)​
Time is on the side of the Israeli's.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 9, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Israel gained political control of Jerusalem when the Jordanians abandon it. They already had effective control.


They took it in war which a war crime with no statute of limitations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2017)

abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Israel gained political control of Jerusalem when the Jordanians abandon it. They already had effective control.
> ...



LOL!


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ abi, et al,

Does this even answer any question?



abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Who does it harm if the US recognizes that the Knesset in located in Jerusalem?
> ...


*
(COMMENT)*

Of course Jerusalem was not part of Israel...  Israel has only existed since 1948.

•  The city of Jerusalem wasonce under the control of King David.  Do we not recognize that King David, name sake for the City of David (later Jerusalem) became the capital of the United Kingdom of Israel.​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_of_Israel
BUT, this ancient history only goes as evidence to the historic connection that the Allied Powers used in the goal of establishing a Jewish National Home.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 9, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Of course Jerusalem was not part of Israel... Israel has only existed since 1948.


Thank-you.

Attention zionists: read the above.



RoccoR said:


> • The city of Jerusalem wasonce under the control of King David. Do we not recognize that King David, name sake for the City of David (later Jerusalem) became the capital of the United Kingdom of Israel.
> BUT, this ancient history


And some would call it biblical nonsense.

Edit: May I add that to my sig?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→ Coyote, _et al,_
> 
> Well, this is not equivalent  to the reality; the Arab Palestinians have impaired relationship with reality.
> ...


It sounds like the Palestinians would be better off going directly to the UN rather than negotiating with Israel which has not acted in good faith in regards to settlements or a two state solution under Netanyahu.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


His settlement policies.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2017)

Care4all said:


> When will the temple be rebuilt in Jerusalem???
> 
> That is the goal of the Christian Zionists here in the USA and why they support making all of Jerusalem, east and west, Israel's, isn't it?
> 
> ...


I don’t think that is Israel’s goal beyond a handful of religious extremists.


----------



## rylah (Dec 9, 2017)

abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Jerusalem was not part of Israel... Israel has only existed since 1948.
> ...



Yes the Torah and other Jewish books are ok when attempting to discredit Israel.
But apparently it's "nonsense" when used to support Israel.

Ugly hypocrisy.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 9, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ abi, et al,

Well, it wasn't exactly that way.



abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Israel gained political control of Jerusalem when the Jordanians abandon it. They already had effective control.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Who did the Israelis take Jerusalem from?

Once you answer this question simply --- the more clear the answer.





 ​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

The Czech Republic and Hungary have broken ranks with the European Union on President Trump’s recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, the EuObserver reported this week. Czech president Milos Zeman on Thursday announced: “[Trump’s decision] makes me truly happy […] We may, sooner or later, follow the United States.”

Both countries refused to endorse the EU’s statement that was going to express “serious concern” on the part of the entire organization of states. As a result, the statement was issued only by the EU foreign affairs chief Federica Mogherini.

(full article online)

Czech Republic, Hungary, Consider Moving Embassies to Jerusalem | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 20 Kislev 5778 – December 8, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 9, 2017)

EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: The PA and Hamas are hopeful that unorganized Palestinian youth will mobilize against President Trump’s declaration acknowledging that Jerusalem is Israel’s capital. A groundswell from the streets would preclude the necessity for the two organizations to actively take the lead. However, the readers of al-Quds, the Palestinian silent majority, are loath to sacrifice their sons on behalf of the warring factions.

(full article online)

Reading Palestinian Responses to Trump’s Jerusalem Declaration


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## RoccoR (Dec 10, 2017)

RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→  abi, et al,

Well, this is only part of the story.



abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Israel gained political control of Jerusalem when the Jordanians abandon it. They already had effective control.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Article 8 (War Crimes), Rome Statutes (RS), International Criminal Court (ICC) went into force in 2002.  It is embryonic 21st Century Law, conceived in the latter part of the 20th Century, but no wholly endorsed until the early party of the 21 Century.

*Article 24 RS ICC
Non-retroactivity ratione personae*

1.  No person shall be criminally responsible under this Statute for conduct prior to the
entry into force of the Statute. 

2.  In the event of a change in the law applicable to a given case prior to a final judgement,
the law more favourable to the person being investigated, prosecuted or convicted
shall apply.​
So, we must be talking about *Article 49(6), Fourth Geneva Convention* (GCIV)(Deportations, Transfers, Evacuations):  _[BTW:  The GCIV is NOT a War Crime (Criminal Code), but is International Humanitarian Law (IHL)]_.

•  The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.​
Israel claimed Jerusalem as "eternal and undivided" (how ever that applies and what it means  Israel annexed East Jerusalem in 1980.  This annexation did not challenge Article 47, Fourth Geneva Convention (Inviolability of Rights) 

*ARTICLE 47 GCIV* 

 Protected persons who are in occupied territory shall not be deprived, in any case or in any manner whatsoever, of the benefits of the present Convention by any change introduced, as the result of the occupation of a territory, into the institutions or government of the said territory, nor by any agreement concluded between the authorities of the occupied territories and the Occupying Power, nor by any annexation by the latter of the whole or part of the occupied territory.​
Article 47 does not actually prohibit annexation of Occupied Territory.  It says that Annexation does not deprive the people _(protected persons) _under occupation the "benefits of the present Convention" (GCIV).
*
(THE END of OCCUPATION)*

More to the application of Article 47, impacts the a methodology towards "How to End Occupation."  Once any territory is Annexed by the Occupation Power, that action marks the End of that Occupation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

The Secretary General of the Kuwaiti Democratic Forum, Bandar Al-Khairan, stressed the support of the Kuwaiti people to Palestine, and that Jerusalem is an Islamic Christian Arab city. 

Spokeswoman Lulwa Mulla condemned the American decision, considered it null and void, and stressed that Jerusalem will remain a Muslim Arab Christian city.
When speaking in English, the Arab critics of Trump's move are careful to talk about the importance of Jerusalem to all three major monotheistic religions, and how Muslims and Jews lived in harmony in Palestine for centuries before Zionism, and other soothing liberal-sounding phrases.
But listen to them in Arabic and the idea that Jews have any connection or right to live in Jerusalem is simply not acceptable. It is an Islamic and Christian, and always Arab, city. 

(full article online)

Speaking in Arabic, Arabs agree there is no place for Jews in Jerusalem ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

The extraordinary UN debate over The US recognition of Jerusalem was indeed extraordinary. Never has this council been convened over the actions of one state recognizing the capital of another, something with is in every other example in history a pretty benign decision.

But some of the speeches made at the debate indicate that the UN is still schizophrenic as to the actual legal status of Jerusalem.

When it comes to the areas to the east of the Green Line, it is considered "occupied Palestinian territory."

But when it comes to the west of the same line, it is still not considered Israeli. In that case it is "corpus separatum" - a completely separate territory that was envisioned as an international city under UNGA 181, which was never implemented.

(full article online)

UNSC debate indicates that "west Jerusalem" is an international city, "east Jerusalem" is "Palestinian" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

Islamic war cries heard as antisemitism runs free on the streets of London


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

What Jerusalem _is_ is the capital of Israel, both as the ancestral Jewish homeland and the modern nation-state. When Richard Nixon became the first American president to visit the country in 1974, he attended his state dinner in Jerusalem. It’s where President Anwar Sadat of Egypt spoke when he decided to make peace in 1977. It’s what Congress decided as a matter of law in 1995. When Barack Obama paid his own presidential visit to Israel in 2013, he too spent most of his time in Jerusalem.

So why maintain the fiction that Jerusalem isn’t the capital?

The original argument, from 1947, was that Jerusalem ought to be under international jurisdiction, in recognition of its religious importance. But Jews were not allowed to visit the Western Wall during the 19 years when East Jerusalem was under Jordanian occupation. Yasir Arafat denied that Solomon’s Temple was even in Jerusalem, reflecting an increasingly common Palestinian denial of history.

Would Jews be allowed to visit Jewish sites, and would those sites be respected, if the city were redivided? Doubtful, considering Palestinian attacks on such sites, which is one of the reasons why it shouldn’t be.

The next argument is that any effort by Washington to recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital would set the proverbial Arab street on fire and perhaps lead to another intifada.

But this misapprehends the nature of the street, which has typically been a propaganda tool of Arab leaders to channel domestic discontent and manipulate foreign opinion. And it also misrepresents the nature of the last intifada, which was a meticulously preplanned event waiting for a convenient pretext (Ariel Sharon’s September 2000 walk on the Temple Mount) to look like a spontaneous one.

(full article online)

Opinion | Jerusalem Denial Complex


----------



## Humanity (Dec 10, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> and how Muslims and Jews lived in harmony in Palestine for centuries before Zionism



How true that statement is...

No, sure you don;t like it but that is a very simple fact!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 10, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > and how Muslims and Jews lived in harmony in Palestine for centuries before Zionism
> ...




rylah says that Jews were massacred by Arabs in Sefad in the 1800's.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


But he never said why. Events do not happen in a vacuum.

And, if you have to go back a hundred years, It can't be that big of a problem.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

So the US maintained the right, if it should ever want, to establish the US embassy in Jerusalem.

One other thing. During the debate on Friday, a number of ambassadors stressed that all countries withdrew their embassies from Jerusalem after the 1980 UNSC resolution, emphasizing how the US would now be breaking an international consensus.

But the language of UNSC 478 was not about embassies, but about any diplomatic missions.
And here's a list of countries with consulates in Jerusalem:
 Belgium, in East Jerusalem
 France in West Jerusalem
 Greece in West Jerusalem
 Holy See (Apostolic Delegation to Jerusalem and Palestine) in East Jerusalem
 Italy, with seats in both East and West Jerusalem
 Spain, in East Jerusalem
 Sweden in East Jerusalem
 Turkey in East Jerusalem. 
 United Kingdom in East Jerusalem
 United States, in West Jerusalem

Many of these provide services for Palestinians, but UNSC 478 doesn't have an exception for those cases. It calls on any nation with diplomatic missions in Jerusalem to withdraw them. Period.
So when France, Sweden, the UK and others spoke at the Security Council on Friday and invoked UNSC 478 as a UN resolution that the US was breaking....they are breaking it, too. Every day.

(full article online)

The right to move the embassy to Jerusalem was emphasized by the Carter administration ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2017)

Humanity said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > and how Muslims and Jews lived in harmony in Palestine for centuries before Zionism
> ...



How little you understand. For centuries under the boot heel of Ottoman rule, Christians and Jews were a dhimmi class. You should study history and learn what that meant.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 10, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,

I don't understand why the UN is concerned.  The reality does not change from one day (non-recognition) to the next (recognition).

The dirt doesn't change color, the sky is still blue, dogs and cats act the same way they always do.  This is merely an alternative way to mentally revisit a piece of terrain.



Sixties Fan said:


> The extraordinary UN debate over The US recognition of Jerusalem was indeed extraordinary. Never has this council been convened over the actions of one state recognizing the capital of another, something with is in every other example in history a pretty benign decision.


*(COMMENT)*

BTW, there is nothing that says a member nation of the UN can be stopped for recognizing any situation.  The breach of the peace is the attempt by other nations to coerce the US into forced thinking in a specific political way.

Remember, it is under the Article 2(7), UN Charter that:

Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not  prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.​ 
How America thinks and what America recognizes is a matter of concern for consideration by the American people; a domestic matter.  The UN has no jurisdiction on the matter.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 10, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> I don't understand why the UN is concerned. The reality does not change from one day (non-recognition) to the next (recognition).


What are you talking? The zionists have been bombing Gaza for 4 days now?


----------



## abi (Dec 10, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.


But, Jerusalem is not in Israel. It never has been. You admitted this, yourself, the other day.


----------



## admonit (Dec 10, 2017)

abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.
> ...


So where then? In Japan? Or may be in Brasil?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.
> ...


Where is Jerusalem, Abi.

Illuminate us


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 10, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,

Sometimes, peaceful civil disobedience is the applicable response to the failure of Laws to properly address situation based on the reality of the day.



Sixties Fan said:


> So the US maintained the right, if it should ever want, to establish the US embassy in Jerusalem.
> 
> One other thing. During the debate on Friday, a number of ambassadors stressed that all countries withdrew their embassies from Jerusalem after the 1980 UNSC resolution, emphasizing how the US would now be breaking an international consensus.
> 
> But the language of UNSC 478 was not about embassies, but about any diplomatic missions.


*(COMMENT)*

The very recent political recognition of the reality of Jerusalem is 100% peaceful.  

_"NO ARAB PALESTINIANS WERE HARMED DURING 
THE RELEASE OF THIS POLITICAL RECOGNITION
BY THE UNITED STATES."
(Eyes wide open.)_​As far as I am concerned, in the near last for decades, the Security Council Resolution S/RES/478 (1980) 20 August 1980 accomplished nothing towards the movement in the direction of a peaceful solution.  The resolution has been overtaken by events.

5. _Decides_ not to recognize the "basic law" and such other actions by Israel that, as a result of this law, seek to alter the character and status of Jerusalem and calls upon:

 (a) All Member States to accept this decision;

 (b) Those States that have established diplomatic missions at Jerusalem to withdraw such missions from the Holy City;​The Security Council failed to resolve the outstanding issue of the remaining Armistice Lines and address the establishment of permanent International Boundaries.  The Security Council request that calls upon the acceptance of their decision is optional.  No member Nation has been enjoined to accept the decision.  The UN may not require any nation to isolate itself from the reality of stationing a Diplomatic Mission in proximity to the host nation Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Most Respectfully
R


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2017)

If literacy was linked to being reasonable then the US with all it fake media lies being force fed to all 24/7/365, then the US would be the most unreasonable country on Earth.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 10, 2017)

RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→  abi, et al,

You are twisting the facts.



abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the UN is concerned. The reality does not change from one day (non-recognition) to the next (recognition).
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

There is no relationship between the Israeli response carried → strikes on a militant training camp and on a weapons depot in retaliation for rockets fired earlier from Gaza at Israeli towns.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 10, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> There is no relationship between the Israeli response carried → strikes on a militant training camp and on a weapons depot in retaliation for rockets fired earlier from Gaza at Israeli towns.


Only in the most delusional minds, sorry.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 10, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ dmonit, abi, et al,

_*There Are None So Blind As Those Who Will Not See.*_
...........................................   _John Heywood, 1546_​


admonit said:


> abi said:
> 
> 
> > But, Jerusalem is not in Israel.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Jerusalem is where Israel says it is.  It was left by retreating Jordanian Forces a half century ago, under Israeli Sovereignty for the last 37 years.  The recognition would have been seamless has the Arab Palestinians started a disturbance.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 10, 2017)

And back again to land theft in war which is a war crime.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 10, 2017)

abi said:


> And back again to land theft in war which is a war crime.



Interesting that when Jordan crosses an international border with military force to take land that is not under her sovereignty, Jordan is not committing land theft in war, which is a war crime.  Why is that, abi?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2017)

abi said:


> And back again to land theft in war which is a war crime.



Back again to a failed argument on your part. The Arabs-Moslems squatting the land did not own it.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 10, 2017)

abi said:


> And back again to land theft in war which is a war crime.


The land theft is by the Arabs, the Crusaders, the Ottomans and the British.

20% of Israel, plus Jerusalem have been returned to its natural owners, the indigenous people who inhabited that land for over 3000 years.

Jews have not been crying or attacking Jordan to get that land back.

Keep crying.  It is so much fun reading your posts .  Wahhhhh


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2017)

All this over nothing. Jerusalem is still occupied territory. Nothing Trump says can change that.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

The speech naturally became an excuse for the adherents of the ‘religion of peace’ to show just how peaceful they really are. Muslims across Europe turned out to demonstrate against the acknowledgment of a contemporary and historical fact. Interestingly enough, this was less so in Israel, to the great disappointment of the international media, which outnumbered the actual Arab rioters.

That is what it apparently takes to get Muslims in the West to demonstrate. Not the rape and sexual enslavement of thousands of Yazidi children and women by Muslims fighting for ISIS in Syria and Iraq, while their husbands and fathers were tortured and murdered; Not the torture, murder and general oppression of Christians in the Middle East; Not even the murder of their own Muslim brethren in the Middle East or elsewhere. No, none of these affects them.

The manner in which the Muslim demonstrations in Europe took place is worth mentioning, especially because the leaders of the Western world and their sycophantic choir of media pundits would have us believe that the participants are all about ‘peace’.

In the Swedish city of Gothenburg, a synagogue was firebombed with Molotov cocktails, while Jewish teenagers were forced to hide in the basement.

In Malmö 200 adherents of the ‘religion of peace’ gathered for a demonstration, in which they yelled, “We have declared an intifada in Malmö. We want our freedom back. We are going to shoot the Jews”.

In London, a demonstration called by an amalgam of Muslim and Leftist organizations resounded with the war cry of, ”Khaybar Khaybar, ya yahud, Jaish Muhammad suf ya’ud’ ( Khaybar, Khaybar, O Jews, the army of Muhammad will return ), referring to Muhammed’s slaughter of native Jews in Khaybar in the year 628. It is a favorite slogan of many adherents of the religion of peace.

In Berlin, Muslims also torched stars of David while screaming the ‘Khaybar Khaybar’ jihadist chant. How very peaceful of them.

(full article online)

The World Throws Hissy Fits over Jerusalem


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> The speech naturally became an excuse for the adherents of the ‘religion of peace’ to show just how peaceful they really are. Muslims across Europe turned out to demonstrate against the acknowledgment of a contemporary and historical fact. Interestingly enough, this was less so in Israel, to the great disappointment of the international media, which outnumbered the actual Arab rioters.
> 
> That is what it apparently takes to get Muslims in the West to demonstrate. Not the rape and sexual enslavement of thousands of Yazidi children and women by Muslims fighting for ISIS in Syria and Iraq, while their husbands and fathers were tortured and murdered; Not the torture, murder and general oppression of Christians in the Middle East; Not even the murder of their own Muslim brethren in the Middle East or elsewhere. No, none of these affects them.
> 
> ...



Friday is the traditional muslim day of burning down the neighbourhood. Right on cue, Palestinians are burning down the neighbourhood. Not that anyone’s going to notice the difference.

_Attributed to Pete Moore. A tangled web.org_


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 11, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> The speech naturally became an excuse for the adherents of the ‘religion of peace’ to show just how peaceful they really are. Muslims across Europe turned out to demonstrate against the acknowledgment of a contemporary and historical fact. Interestingly enough, this was less so in Israel, to the great disappointment of the international media, which outnumbered the actual Arab rioters.
> 
> That is what it apparently takes to get Muslims in the West to demonstrate. Not the rape and sexual enslavement of thousands of Yazidi children and women by Muslims fighting for ISIS in Syria and Iraq, while their husbands and fathers were tortured and murdered; Not the torture, murder and general oppression of Christians in the Middle East; Not even the murder of their own Muslim brethren in the Middle East or elsewhere. No, none of these affects them.
> 
> ...


Showing their true colours, mostly Turks who don't know where Israel is on a map.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 11, 2017)

RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→  P F Tinmore,_ et al,_

That may be true as your legal fallacy.  But the actual reality who controls East Jerusalem --- and in what manner it is maintained in reality.



			
				 post: 18795076 said:
			
		

> All this over nothing. Jerusalem is still occupied territory. Nothing Trump says can change that.


*(COMMENT)*

In the recognition of "sovereignty" -- and the international community --- _(without prejudiced or regards to)_ --- use the normal functions of government in Jerusalem as provided for by the Israel Government.  The recognition of a East Jerusalem as sovereign Israeli territory may be implied though not plainly expressed --- or --- understood without being stated. 



			
				 "CROSSING POINTS" said:
			
		

> *Jerusalem, and foreigners.* The crossing point is open Sunday-Thursday 07:30-24:00, Friday 07:30-15:00, and Saturday 07:30-15:00. Border control services are provided during the hours of the crossing point's activity. During Moslem holidays and for those who are traveling to Mecca the crossing point is open 24 hours a day.
> 
> *Source: Ministry of Interior, Population Immigration and Border Authority*
> Rules of conduct at the various border crossing points.



If you are entering Jerusalem and you are at a border control point, → where you are asked by the Israeli order Police to produce your identity papers _(usually the Passport)_, what can you infer from that?

You may not like it; but the reality is that you use and obey Israeli authority while in East Jerusalem.  That is tacit recognition of Israeli authority.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

[ Maybe Allah is getting tired of Muslim whining ? ]

The bomber is believed to be the only person injured by the explosion, sources said. It is believed the bomb exploded prematurely.

Suicide Bomber Explodes near NY Port Authority, Police Evacuating | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | David Israel | 24 Kislev 5778 – December 11, 2017 | JewishPress.com

[Update]

Four hurt in New York as bomb goes off near Times Square


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

[Guess who is protesting the recognition]

Thousands of Hezbollah supporters protest Trump Jerusalem move in Beirut


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

“At certain rallies over the weekend, slogans were chanted, Israeli flags were burned and slander against the state of Israel and Jews in general were spread which were shameful,” Seibert said.

“One has to be ashamed when hatred of Jews is put on display so openly on the streets of German cities.”

(full article online)

Germany ‘ashamed’ over anti-Semitic protests against Israel


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2017)

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...



you're delusional...




> Upon its capture by the Arab Legion, the Jewish Quarter of the Old City was destroyed and its residents expelled. Fifty-eight synagogues--some hundreds of years old--were destroyed, their contents looted and desecrated. Some Jewish religious sites were turned into chicken coops or animal stalls. The Jewish cemetery on the Mount of Olives, where Jews had been burying their dead for over 2500 years, was ransacked; graves were desecrated; thousands of tombstones were smashed and used as building material, paving stones or for latrines in Arab Legion army camps. The Intercontinental Hotel was built on top of the cemetery and graves were demolished to make way for a highway to the hotel. The Western Wall became a slum area.





> ” Nevertheless, and despite numerous requests by Israeli officials and Jewish groups to the UN, the U.S., and others to attempt to enforce the armistice agreement, Jews were denied access to the Western Wall, the Jewish cemetery and all religious sites in eastern Jerusalem. The armistice lines were sealed as Jordanian snipers would perch on the walls of the Old City and shoot at Israelis across the lines.
> 
> Israeli Arabs, too, were denied access to the Al Aqsa mosque and the Dome of the Rock, but their Muslim sites in eastern Jerusalem were respected.



1948-1967: Jordanian Occupation of Eastern Jerusalem


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

An article in the pro-Erdogan Yeni Safak Turkish newspaper includes this section:

 Zionism is a pathology that emerged from the special historical conditions of the relationship between Judaism and the West. This is what the social psychoanalysis of Judaism shows us. Here, political Judaism turns, along with a distorted Jewish faith, into a cursed organization, a utopia, a goal and ties. Efforts are made to solve the problem of pariahdom with domination formed around the awareness of supremacy. The historical and sociological grief, massacres, deprivations and grudges that come with pariahdom are tried to be overcome with the response of supremacy. This is the fantasy to turn Jews into masters who command the whole world. The ideology of eliminating enslavement through the enslavement of others. The obsession of solving enslavement by producing slavery. This is what Zionism is in the complete sense. Of course, the intelligentsia would call this merely "anti-Zionism."
-----
Finally, a bar association in Egypt decided to protest the Trump decision with a protest:




The lawyers who participated in the protest rejected the American decision and chanted,  "Khyber Khyber, oh Jews .. Mohammed's army will come back."

A threat to eradicate the Jewish presence in the Middle East.

(full article online)

Whenever there is a tempest in a teapot, the Arab and Muslim Jew-hate comes out ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

The coming days and months will prove those warnings to have been overblown. Yes, there will be outrage and protests in some countries. But Arab governments criminalize free speech and right to assemble. Any protests, the ensuing violence, and rioting are likely to be staged or permitted by Arab governments to blackmail the U.S. policy community into following their views, which unfortunately previous U.S. administrations have tolerated.

The more likely reality is that, in this Arab Spring world, Arab citizens are less likely to protest and die for the cause of Palestinians. They would rather focus on making a living in the dire economic conditions they live in.

Those who do protest will be driven by a political agenda that denies Israel’s right to exist outright and are fundamentally hostile to the United States.

(full article online)

Arabs must accept Jerusalem’s status


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2017)

[Yeap, a few days of rage....]

Second Jewish building in Sweden attacked with firebombs


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> [Yeap, a few days of rage....]
> 
> Second Jewish building in Sweden attacked with firebombs



So it _is _about Jews.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2017)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...




The Jew hater thinks it funny


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→  P F Tinmore,_ et al,_
> 
> That may be true as your legal fallacy.  But the actual reality who controls East Jerusalem --- and in what manner it is maintained in reality.
> ...


So, you are back to "those who have the guns have the rights?"


----------



## rylah (Dec 11, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...



PF are You an anarchist?
Guns always bad , force of govt always bad...  kind of thing

'cause I see You take this line too often.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 11, 2017)

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Yet (even though he says he was a teacher over there), he still went with the guys who had the guns, on an illegal invasion of Vietnam.  So I guess he's only against guns when it comes to the Israelis!


----------



## Meathead (Dec 11, 2017)

Next year in Jerusalem!


----------



## rylah (Dec 11, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


 
Seriously??
@P F Tinmore


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 11, 2017)

RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→  P F Tinmore,_ et al,_

There are about fourth-fifths of the worlds nations that have anything like the firepower of the current day Allied Powers and the significant political adversaries.



P F Tinmore said:


> So, you are back to "those who have the guns have the rights?"


*(COMMENT)*

BUT!  The current day Allied Powers and the significant political adversaries do not go around just picking-off whatever countries they want.  It is not about firepower. 

In the case of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the Arab Palestinians, with one exception) made no attempt to become involved in the programs designed to development of self-governing institutions.  And each time they refuse to participate, they lose something for their non-participation.

The Arab Palestinians have a chaotic leadership.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...



Those who have the brains more like it ..The Jews were way out gunned 1967... The Arabs were stupid and over confident


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→  P F Tinmore,_ et al,_
> 
> There are about fourth-fifths of the worlds nations that have anything like the firepower of the current day Allied Powers and the significant political adversaries.
> ...


Indeed, the Palestinians did not want to legitimize the settler colonial project.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...



Indeed. That is because Arabs-Moslems masquerading as Pal'istanians _are_ a settler colonial project.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Hamas has announced that President Trump’s recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel has opened the “gates of hell.” Its Muslim Brotherhood parent has declared America an “enemy state.”





The Arab League boss warned that the Jerusalem move “will fuel extremism and result in violence.” The Jordanian Foreign Minister claimed that it would “trigger anger” and “fuel tension.”

“Moderate” Muslim leaders excel at threatening violence on behalf of the “extremists”. 

The Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) warned that recognizing Jerusalem will trigger an Islamic summit and be considered a "blatant attack on the Arab and Islamic nations." 

The last time the OIC was this mad, someone drew Mohammed. And wasn’t stoned to death for it. 

According to the Saudi ambassador, it will “heighten tensions”. The Deputy Prime Minister of Islamist Turkey called it a “major catastrophe”. And the leader of the largest Muslim country in Europe, France's Emmanuel Macron "expressed concern" that America will “unilaterally recognize Jerusalem." 

PLO leaders and minions meanwhile made it quite clear that now the dead peace process is truly dead.  

The Palestinian Authority’s boss warned that recognizing Jerusalem will “destroy the peace process”. The PLO’s envoy in D.C. threatened that it would be the “final lethal blow” and “the kiss of death to the two-state solution”. A top PA advisor claimed it “will end any chance of a peace process.” 

A day later, the peace process is still as alive and as dead as it ever was. 

Since the chance of a peace process is about the same as being hit by lightning while scoring a Royal Flush, that “chance” doesn’t amount to anything. The peace process has been deader than Dracula for ages. And even a PLO terrorist should know that you can’t threaten to kill a dead hostage. 

(full article online)

Sultan Knish: What the War Over Jerusalem is Really About


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

Media report card, one week after Jerusalem announcement (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 12, 2017)

RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
※→ Sixties Fan, _et al,_

Great Article.  Great Posting!



Sixties Fan said:


> Media report card, one week after Jerusalem announcement (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


*(COMMENT)*

I think it is well worth a reading; even if you disagree..

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## abi (Dec 12, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→ Sixties Fan, _et al,_
> 
> Great Article.  Great Posting!
> ...


"Great Article?" 

An obvious propaganda piece from Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News

You suck up the propaganda faster than you can spit it out here. No wonder you post as you do. Try learning some real history.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

abi said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ...


How many seconds have you spent researching what the article says before realizing that it was nothing but propaganda?

Give us an idea and the sources for your conclusion.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 12, 2017)

After US President Donald Trump decided to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital, the _New York Times_ decided to explain to its readers just what the Jerusalem issue is all about. Unfortunately The Jerusalem Issue, Explained by Max Fisher exposed once again the _Times'_ own bias and ignorance when it comes to Israel.

Fisher gets it wrong right from the start:

Both Israelis and Palestinians claim the city as their political capital and as a sacred religious site. Israel controls the entirety of the city. Any peace deal would need to resolve that.

The city's status has been disputed, at least officially, since the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. Before that, the United Nations had designated Jerusalem as a special international zone. During the war, Israel seized the city's western half. It seized the eastern half during the next Arab-Israeli war, in 1967.
Did the United Nations designate Jerusalem as "a special international zone." No it did not. Instead the United Nations General Assembly passed in 1947 UNGA Res. 181, the so-called "partition resolution," which called for the creation of a Jewish and an Arab state out of the territory of the British-run Palestine Mandate. According to that resolution Jerusalem and its environs would be a "corpus separatum" under UN trusteeship for up to 10 years, after which the residents would decide its fate by referendum.

But as a General Assembly resolution it couldn't "designate" or determine anything, it could only suggest. The Israelis accepted the resolution, while all the Arab states denounced it, voted against it, and vowed to destroy Israel the moment the British left.

(full article online)

CAMERA: The NY Times "Explains" Jerusalem – and its Mistakes Explain Much


----------



## Jroc (Dec 13, 2017)

> .” Its Muslim Brotherhood parent has declared America an “enemy state.”




So nothing has changed then


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 19, 2017)

The Palestinians do not want peace. They want victory, a victory that will lead to the elimination of Israel and the expulsion of the Jews.


The 1968 charter of the PLO has never been changed, despite decades of promises that it would be modified. Although secular in character, it advances much the same attitudes as those found in the Hamas charters. In Article 2, for example, it defines "Palestine" in boundaries encompassing the entirety of Israel: "Palestine, with the boundaries it had during the British Mandate, is an indivisible territorial unit". This means that calls for a Palestinian state based on that definition are also calls for the destruction of Israel.


All attempts at normalization between Palestinians and Israelis or between other Arab states and Israel are routinely dismissed as treachery, a position that endangers the lives of any Palestinian who seeks peace.


Meanwhile, Western leaders, including religious figures such as the Pope, are enchanted with the fantasy that a peace process exists, and forever chant the mantra that nothing must be done to interrupt it. President Trump's decision to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel is the first time any world leader has stood up to the threats of anger and violence.

(full article online)

The US Embassy Move to Jerusalem vs. The "Peace Process"


----------



## fanger (Dec 19, 2017)

_
The people of the world are waking up despite the fact that most mainstream
media is now "managed" to give that Zionist message of danger from Iran,
Hizballah etc, while ignoring war crimes and crimes against humanity being
perpetuated daily by Israel and its puppets like Mohammad Bin Salman. What
media is not managed, is blocked in most of the Arab world run by those
dictators. The mainstream media is complicit in ensuring people are not
aware of what is going on. Imagine if a Muslim sniper shot an American or a
Jewish double amputee who lost his legs to another Muslim attack years
earlier? How would the media have reacted. How would the media react if a
dictator who is not friendly to the US was doing what he and his senile
father were doing now. They just arrested the rich guys in their country
and even visiting rich guys from other countries (like Hariri from Lebanon
and Sabeeh Amasri from Jordan) and are stripping them of heir wealth! They
are beheading any opposition.
December 18, 2017 "Information Clearing House" -_


----------



## fanger (Dec 19, 2017)

After Trump’s Jerusalem announcement, U.S. mainstream media outlets in particular focused on forecasts of violent reactions from Palestinians, portraying them as angry and aggressive people, while providing no context on how Trump’s move has validated Israel’s repressive rule of Palestinians.

Those dire media warnings also failed to mention that Palestinian protest is often met with deadly violence from Israeli state forces – and this time was no exception.

Palestinians responded to the announcement by declaring a general strike, which was observed by many businesses and schools. Shops were shuttered, and the area around the usually bustling Damascus Gate fell quiet. The lights on the Christmas trees in Bethlehem and Ramallah were switched off in a sign of mourning, and both nationalist and Islamist Palestinian leaders called for days of rage. Thousands of Palestinians took to the streets across East Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza, as did hundreds of Palestinians citizens of Israel, residents of the Wadi Ara region in the north.

Israeli forces mobilized a crackdown on the sporadic, spontaneous protests, suppressing them using skunk water, teargas, live rounds, and rubber bullets. In Gaza, Israel also launched airstrikes. At least eight Palestinianshave been killed, hundreds injured, and dozens of people detained.
Trump’s Jerusalem Announcement Sparked Deadly Violence — From Israel


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 19, 2017)

fanger said:


> After Trump’s Jerusalem announcement, U.S. mainstream media outlets in particular focused on forecasts of violent reactions from Palestinians, portraying them as angry and aggressive people, while providing no context on how Trump’s move has validated Israel’s repressive rule of Palestinians.
> 
> Those dire media warnings also failed to mention that Palestinian protest is often met with deadly violence from Israeli state forces – and this time was no exception.
> 
> ...



*U.S. mainstream media outlets in particular focused on forecasts of violent reactions from Palestinians, portraying them as angry and aggressive people
*
Only because they're angry and aggressive....when they aren't busy being terrorists.
*
 nationalist and Islamist Palestinian leaders called for days of rage.
*
That's what angry and aggressive people do.


----------



## fanger (Dec 20, 2017)

One of the Palestinian casualties is Ibrahim Abu Thuraya, 29, a double amputee who lost his legs in an Israeli airstrike in 2008. A former fisherman, Thuraya, who used a wheelchair, was shot in the head by Israeli soldiers while protesting Trump’s Jerusalem decision near the Gaza Strip border on Friday.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 20, 2017)

fanger said:


> Israeli forces mobilized a crackdown on the sporadic, spontaneous protests, suppressing them using skunk water, teargas, live rounds, and rubber bullets. In Gaza, Israel also launched airstrikes. At least eight Palestinianshave been killed, hundreds injured, and dozens of people detained.



Stop trying to cheer me up.


----------



## fanger (Dec 20, 2017)

those _Lingerie pics would cheer anyone up _


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 20, 2017)

fanger said:


> One of the Palestinian casualties is Ibrahim Abu Thuraya, 29, a double amputee who lost his legs in an Israeli airstrike in 2008. A former fisherman, Thuraya, who used a wheelchair, was shot in the head by Israeli soldiers while protesting Trump’s Jerusalem decision near the Gaza Strip border on Friday.


So a guy in a wheelchair and a double amputee in a wheelchair were out protesting and got hit again. I'm not sure about you but that sounds like lightening striking in the same place twice. A teeny weeny bit far fetched even for pallywood.


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas has announced that President Trump’s recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel has opened the “gates of hell.” Its Muslim Brotherhood parent has declared America an “enemy state.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These lovers of peace are apparently falsely reported in the press. Just can't figure out how that happens


----------



## fanger (Dec 20, 2017)

After decades of flagrant US bias towards Israel, Trump has confirmed to Palestinians only what they already knew. Some even grudgingly welcomed his candour. They hope he has finally silenced US claims to being an “honest broker” in an interminable “peace process” that has simply bought time for Israel to entrench the occupation.
To add insult to injury, and in contravention of claims that Washington will not pre-determine the borders of a divided Jerusalem before peace talks, an unnamed senior US official gave Pence’s visit an even more troubling context. He noted that there was no scenario in which the US did not see the Western Wall ending up in Israel’s hands.

The US policy change on Jerusalem has been a hammer blow to the three main pillars supporting the cause of Palestinian statehood: the Palestinian Authority, the European Union and the Arab states.

The biggest loser is Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas. Washington stripped him of his emperor’s clothes: he now heads a Palestinian government-in-waiting that is unlikely ever to be attached to a state, viable or otherwise.

The Arab states, which assumed they were the key to a much-touted “outside-in” strategy, creating a regional framework for peace, have been deprived of the single issue – Jerusalem – that matters most to them.
Team Trump add insult to injury for the Palestinians


----------



## Linkiloo (Dec 20, 2017)

fanger said:


> After decades of flagrant US bias towards Israel, Trump has confirmed to Palestinians only what they already knew. Some even grudgingly welcomed his candour. They hope he has finally silenced US claims to being an “honest broker” in an interminable “peace process” that has simply bought time for Israel to entrench the occupation.
> To add insult to injury, and in contravention of claims that Washington will not pre-determine the borders of a divided Jerusalem before peace talks, an unnamed senior US official gave Pence’s visit an even more troubling context. He noted that there was no scenario in which the US did not see the Western Wall ending up in Israel’s hands.
> 
> The US policy change on Jerusalem has been a hammer blow to the three main pillars supporting the cause of Palestinian statehood: the Palestinian Authority, the European Union and the Arab states.
> ...


Well i guess that is best for everybody. It is better to give up on the act and get real. The strategy of the past wasn't bearing any fruit, as pretence seldom will.
Time for the pallis to face facts together with the rest of the Arab world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 20, 2017)

fanger said:


> After decades of flagrant US bias towards Israel, Trump has confirmed to Palestinians only what they already knew. Some even grudgingly welcomed his candour. They hope he has finally silenced US claims to being an “honest broker” in an interminable “peace process” that has simply bought time for Israel to entrench the occupation.
> To add insult to injury, and in contravention of claims that Washington will not pre-determine the borders of a divided Jerusalem before peace talks, an unnamed senior US official gave Pence’s visit an even more troubling context. He noted that there was no scenario in which the US did not see the Western Wall ending up in Israel’s hands.
> 
> The US policy change on Jerusalem has been a hammer blow to the three main pillars supporting the cause of Palestinian statehood: the Palestinian Authority, the European Union and the Arab states.
> ...



No more American tax dollars for your Palestinian terrorist buddies.


----------



## fanger (Dec 21, 2017)

Golly! I wonder who will step in now America is out, lets see, who are the powerful in this area, are they not "friends of israel" too


----------



## fanger (Dec 21, 2017)

*UN General Assembly has voted 128-9 to declare US recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's capital "null and void"*



Live updates as UN General Assembly votes on Trump decision to recognise Jerusalem as Israel's capital


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 21, 2017)

fanger said:


> *UN General Assembly has voted 128-9 to declare US recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's capital "null and void"*
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates as UN General Assembly votes on Trump decision to recognise Jerusalem as Israel's capital


Now explain to us how valid this UN General Assembly votes are in the real world.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 21, 2017)

fanger said:


> *UN General Assembly has voted 128-9 to declare US recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's capital "null and void"*
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates as UN General Assembly votes on Trump decision to recognise Jerusalem as Israel's capital



Trump votes 1-0 to declare UN....useless.


----------



## fanger (Dec 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > *UN General Assembly has voted 128-9 to declare US recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's capital "null and void"*
> ...


The UN General Assembly has decisively backed a resolution effectively calling on the US to withdraw its recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel.


----------



## fanger (Dec 21, 2017)

The nine who voted against the resolution were the US, Israel, Guatemala, Honduras, the Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Nauru, Palau and Togo


----------



## Mindful (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## fanger (Dec 21, 2017)

Mindful said:


>


Tell israel, Hands off jerusalem, The UN just did
And they told orange Man too


----------



## Mindful (Dec 21, 2017)

fanger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What else would I expect from you?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 24, 2017)

The above cartoons are examples of the continued Palestinian Authority attacks on US President Donald Trump for recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital earlier this month.

The cartoon of Trump dressed as Santa Claus giving the Dome of the Rock and the Church of the Holy Sepulchre to Israel, represented by a soldier with an Israeli flag on his helmet, was printed in the official PA daily. [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Dec. 14, 2017]

(full article online)

"Santa Trump"  gave Muslim and Christian sites to Israel in PA daily cartoon - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 24, 2017)

Guatemala says it is moving embassy in Israel to Jerusalem


----------



## rylah (Dec 25, 2017)

The US bought a building on David Flusser st. near the consulate.

been posted in local news


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 26, 2017)

Honduras, Panama to Transfer Embassies to Jerusalem, Following US and Guatemala | The Jewish Press - JewishPress.com | Hana Levi Julian | 9 Tevet 5778 – December 26, 2017 | JewishPress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 26, 2017)

There is no use arguing this matter logically or even realistically. It matters little to the world that Jerusalem, for the first time in many centuries, is free for worship to all faiths and peoples. It also matters little that Israel has all of its government offices located in Jerusalem and that Israel as a sovereign nation has long chosen Jerusalem to be its capital. None of this matters because it is not so much that the world wants Jerusalem – after all it was a wasteland and backwater location for many centuries whether under Christian or Moslem rule – it is simply that the world does not want the Jews to have Jerusalem. 

There is absolutely no logical explanation for this position but there it is anyway. The terrible virus of anti-Semitism affects all attitudes and positions regarding the state of Israel and certainly regarding Jerusalem. I certainly agree that there are religious difficulties for both the Christian and Moslem worlds regarding the status of Jerusalem as being a Jewish city and the capital of the state of Israel. However just as portions of the Christian clergy and Moslem nations have learned to live with the reality of the existence of the state of Israel – itself a religious difficulty to the theology of these faiths – so too I am confident that they will be able to adjust to the fact that Jerusalem is the capital of the Jewish state. Reality eventually affects beliefs and previously held opinions, even those that were once represented as being sacred and immutable. 

(full article online)

O! Jerusalem


----------



## fanger (Dec 27, 2017)

The United Nations considers East Jerusalem to be occupied Palestinian territory.[26][27] It envisions Jerusalem eventually becoming the capital of two states, Israel and Palestine.[28]

United Nations General Assembly resolution 181 (II), passed on 29 November 1947, provided for the full territorial internationalisation of Jerusalem: "The City of Jerusalem shall be established as a _corpus separatum_ under a special international regime and shall be administered by the United Nations."[29] The resolution received the consent of the Jewish leadership in Palestine, but it was rejected by the Arabs.[30] This position was restated in the wake of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War in UN General Assembly Resolution 303(IV) of 1949. According to a 1979 report prepared for and under the guidance of the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People, it would appear that the United Nations has maintained the principle that the legal status of Jerusalem is that of a _corpus separatum_.[31]

The United Nations General Assembly does not recognize Israel's proclamation of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, which is, for example, reflected in the wording of General Assembly Resolution 63/30 of 2009 which states that "any actions taken by Israel, the occupying Power, to impose its laws, jurisdiction and administration on the Holy City of Jerusalem are illegal and therefore null and void and have no validity whatsoever, and calls upon Israel to cease all such illegal and unilateral measures."[32]

Although the General Assembly cannot pass legally binding resolutions over international issues, the United Nations Security Council, which has the authority to do so, has passed a total of six Security Council resolutions on Israel on the matter, including UNSC resolution 478 which affirmed that the enactment of the 1980 BasicJerusalem Law declaring unified Jerusalem as Israel's "eternal and indivisible" capital, was a violation of international law. The resolution advised member states to withdraw their diplomatic representation from the city. The Security Council, as well as the UN in general, has consistently affirmed the position that East Jerusalem isoccupied territory subject to the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention. The International Court of Justice in its 2004 Advisory opinion on the "Legal Consequences of the Construction of a Wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory" described East Jerusalem as "occupied Palestinian territory".[27]
Positions on Jerusalem - Wikipedia


----------



## fanger (Dec 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Guatemala says it is moving embassy in Israel to Jerusalem


The Israeli ambassador to Guatemala, Mattanya Cohen, said on Tuesday morning that Guatemala would only move its embassy in Israel to Jerusalem after the United States moves it embassy. This could take years,

Mogherini said she had spoken to Czech Foreign Affairs Minister Lubomír Zaoralek, who pledged that his country had no intention of moving its embassy in Israel from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, despite Zeman’s statement. 

“I spoke to the Czech foreign minister myself and he pledged to me that the Czech Republic has remained with the EU position that Jerusalem is the future capital of the state of Palestine, meaning two states with Jerusalem as the capital of both,” Mogherini told reporters.
Guatemala won't move embassy to Jerusalem before U.S. does, Israeli envoy says


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 27, 2017)

[ Just exactly does one Muslim non Arab country have to do with voting.....anything for the Palestinians......and Jerusalem?  ]

Iran votes to declare Jerusalem ‘everlasting capital of Palestine’


----------



## Shusha (Dec 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Just exactly does one Muslim non Arab country have to do with voting.....anything for the Palestinians......and Jerusalem?  ]
> 
> Iran votes to declare Jerusalem ‘everlasting capital of Palestine’



Has nothing to do with Jerusalem. Or even Israel. It's just a way of declaring sides in the impendimg Arab divide.

Israel is the excuse.


----------



## fanger (Dec 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Just exactly does one Muslim non Arab country have to do with voting.....anything for the Palestinians......and Jerusalem?  ]
> 
> Iran votes to declare Jerusalem ‘everlasting capital of Palestine’


The same way a non Arab/jew American president does


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 27, 2017)

fanger said:


> The United Nations considers East Jerusalem to be occupied Palestinian territory.[26][27] It envisions Jerusalem eventually becoming the capital of two states, Israel and Palestine.[28]
> 
> United Nations General Assembly resolution 181 (II), passed on 29 November 1947, provided for the full territorial internationalisation of Jerusalem: "The City of Jerusalem shall be established as a _corpus separatum_ under a special international regime and shall be administered by the United Nations."[29] The resolution received the consent of the Jewish leadership in Palestine, but it was rejected by the Arabs.[30] This position was restated in the wake of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War in UN General Assembly Resolution 303(IV) of 1949. According to a 1979 report prepared for and under the guidance of the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People, it would appear that the United Nations has maintained the principle that the legal status of Jerusalem is that of a _corpus separatum_.[31]
> 
> ...


*
United Nations General Assembly resolution 181 (II), passed on 29 November 1947, provided for the full territorial internationalisation of Jerusalem:
*
Yeah, the Arabs really screwed themselves, didn't they?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2017)

fanger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > [ Just exactly does one Muslim non Arab country have to do with voting.....anything for the Palestinians......and Jerusalem?  ]
> ...




If you're talking about Trump, he just said that he would move the American Embassy to Jerusalem.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 27, 2017)

RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy 
※→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,



Toddsterpatriot said:


> *United Nations General Assembly resolution 181 (II), passed on 29 November 1947, provided for the full territorial internationalisation of Jerusalem:*
> Yeah, the Arabs really screwed themselves, didn't they?


*(COMMENT)*

Yeah, this is strange. is it not...  

The Arab Higher Committee sent a telegraph to the Secretary-General on 19 January (1948): 

“ARAB HIGHER COMMITTEE IS DETERMINED PERSIST IN REJECTION PARTITION AND IN REFUSAL RECOGNIZE UNO RESOLUTION THIS RESPECT AND ANYTHING DERIVING THEREFROM. FOR THESE REASONS IT IS UNABLE ACCEPT INVITATION”
See Paragraph 3d, First Monthly Progress Report UN Palestine Commission,  A/AC.21/7 29 January 1948.​
So, the Arab Palestinians have some gull trying to complain that Partition Plan [A/RES/181 (II)] was not accepted by, given that it was officially rejected by the Arabs.  Then, the Arab Palestinians, in the Palestinian Declaration of Independence A/43/827  S/20278 18 November 1988, stated that:

By virtue of the natural, historical and legal right of the Palestinian Arab people to its homeland, Palestine, and of the sacrifices of its succeeding generations in defence of the freedom and independence of that homeland,

 Pursuant to the resolutions of the Arab Summit Conferences and on the basis of the international legitimacy embodied in the *resolutions of the United Nations since 1947*, and

 Through the exercise by the Palestinian Arab people of its right to self-determination, political independence and sovereignty over its territory:

 The Palestine National Council hereby declares, in the Name of God and on behalf of the Palestinian Arab people, the establishment of the *State of Palestine in the land of Palestine with its capital at Jerusalem*.​
And again, in Letter dated 25 March 1999 (A/53/879 S/1999/334) from the Permanent Observer of Palestine to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General, stated the following:

*For the Palestinian side*, and since *the strategic decision to forge a peace on the basis of coexistence, resolution 181 (II) has become acceptable*. The resolution provides the legal basis for the existence of both the Jewish and the Arab States in Mandated Palestine. According to the resolution, Jerusalem should become a corpus separatum, which the Palestinian side is willing to take into consideration and to reconcile with the Palestinian position that East Jerusalem is part of the Palestinian territory and the capital of the Palestinian State. The Palestinian side adheres to international legitimacy and respects General Assembly resolution 181 (II), as well as Security Council resolution 242 (1967), the implementation of which is the aim of the current Middle East peace process.​
THEN, in the 1995 Oslo II Accords, the Palestinian Authority recognized that Israel controlled Jerusalem.

The entire International Community waffles back-n-forth on this issue.

The concept of '_Corpus Separatum_' of Jerusalem comes from the non-binding 1947 Partition Agreement.  It seems that it is inconvenient to remember that the entire Arab League and greater Arab Community took the position that it was invalid.  The Arab League trounced all over the recommendations in the  Partition Plan in order to prevent the accomplishment.  Then, after coming out on the short end of the military confrontation --- the Arab side started to complain, as if it were Israels fault, on the missing terms and conditions.  This attempt by the Arabs to file complaints on Israel's noncompliance with an agreement which the Arabs declined to be a party to, is a strategy they continue to play over and over again.  They use this strategy to pretend that the Armistice Lines somehow apply to them, for which they are not a party to any of the four agreements. The Green Line on the West Bank side, dissolved in 1995.  An Armistice stipulation [Article XII(2)] was that it would only remain in force until a peaceful settlement between the Israel and Jordan was achieved in 1995.  The Arab Palestinians have no business using the Green Line for any purposes of than as a historical record.  The Peace Treaty between Jordan and Israel puts the boundary between the Jordan River and the middle of the Dead Sea.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 27, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> There is no use arguing this matter logically or even realistically. It matters little to the world that Jerusalem, for the first time in many centuries, is free for worship to all faiths and peoples. It also matters little that Israel has all of its government offices located in Jerusalem and that Israel as a sovereign nation has long chosen Jerusalem to be its capital. None of this matters because it is not so much that the world wants Jerusalem – after all it was a wasteland and backwater location for many centuries whether under Christian or Moslem rule – it is simply that the world does not want the Jews to have Jerusalem.
> 
> There is absolutely no logical explanation for this position but there it is anyway. The terrible virus of anti-Semitism affects all attitudes and positions regarding the state of Israel and certainly regarding Jerusalem. I certainly agree that there are religious difficulties for both the Christian and Moslem worlds regarding the status of Jerusalem as being a Jewish city and the capital of the state of Israel. However just as portions of the Christian clergy and Moslem nations have learned to live with the reality of the existence of the state of Israel – itself a religious difficulty to the theology of these faiths – so too I am confident that they will be able to adjust to the fact that Jerusalem is the capital of the Jewish state. Reality eventually affects beliefs and previously held opinions, even those that were once represented as being sacred and immutable.
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> Jerusalem, for the first time in many centuries, is free for worship to all faiths and peoples.


Israeli bullshit, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 27, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Trump is expected to recognize Jerusalem as Israel's capital and move the US embassy
> ※→  Toddsterpatriot, et al,
> 
> 
> ...


The PLO had been going off the rails since the 1970s.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 28, 2017)

(satire)


Amid Security Concerns, US To Move Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon Embassies To Jerusalem Also – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 31, 2017)

*1. Article 2(7): *_*“Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.”*_ 

President Trump’s decisions to recognise Jerusalem as Israel’s capital and move the US Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem were made in accordance with the *Jerusalem Embassy Act* passed on 24 October 1995 by the Senate 93:5 and the House 374:37.

Trump’s decisions fell squarely within the framework of America’s domestic jurisdiction.Other countries wanting to follow America by locating their Embassies in Jerusalem are perfectly entitled to do so free of UN condemnation or interference.

(full article online)

Daphne Anson: David Singer: UN Vote on Trump’s Jerusalem Decision Reaches New Legal Low


----------



## fanger (Dec 31, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> *1. Article 2(7): *_*“Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter Vll.”*_
> 
> President Trump’s decisions to recognise Jerusalem as Israel’s capital and move the US Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem were made in accordance with the *Jerusalem Embassy Act* passed on 24 October 1995 by the Senate 93:5 and the House 374:37.
> 
> ...



the part left out reads.

*Article 1*
The Purposes of the United Nations are:


To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the prevention and removal of threats to the peace, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about by peaceful means, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace;
To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal peace;
To achieve international co-operation in solving international problems of an economic, social, cultural, or humanitarian character, and in promoting and encouraging respect for human rights and for fundamental freedoms for all without distinction as to race, sex, language, or religion; and
To be a centre for harmonizing the actions of nations in the attainment of these common ends.
*Article 2*
The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following Principles.


The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign equality of all its Members.
All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the present Charter.
All Members shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security, and justice, are not endangered.
All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.
All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter, and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement action.
The Organization shall ensure that states which are not Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international peace and security.     Chapter I


----------



## fanger (Dec 31, 2017)

*Palestinian Rights Committee Statement on Recognition of Jerusalem as the Capital of Israel by the US*

*UN COMMITTEE ON THE EXERCISE OF THE INALIENABLE RIGHTS OF THE PALESTINIAN PEOPLE*
The United Nations Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People (CEIRP) was established in 1975 pursuant to General Assembly Resolution 3376, with a mandate to advise the General Assembly on programmes to enable Palestinian people to exercise their inalienable rights, including the right to self-determination without external interference, the right to national independence and sovereignty, and the right to return to their homes and property from which they have been displaced. CEIRP’s mandate has been renewed on an annual basis since, most recently pursuant to General Assembly Resolution 71/20.
index


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 1, 2018)

The differences between the "Jerusalem embassy" demonstrations and the Iranian protests ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 6, 2018)

“How is Jerusalem different from Ramallah, really?” al-Kholi asked on the recordings, as he sought to lessen the Holy City’s significance as the future capital of a Palestinian state.

Though he said Cairo would denounce Trump’s declaration, he added that, “After that, this thing will become a reality. Palestinians can’t resist and we don’t want to go to war. We have enough on our plate as you know.”

The Times reported that Egyptian intelligence regularly briefs TV hosts on messages leaders want them to communicate to the public, and the recordings showed the officer’s conversation partners were all very willing to accommodate the official viewpoint.

“Give me orders, sir,” one host reportedly said. “I am at your command.”

Al-Kholi told the presenters that “At the end of the day, later on, Jerusalem won’t be much different from Ramallah. What matters is ending the suffering of the Palestinian people.

“Concessions are a must and if we reach a concession whereby…Ramallah will be the capital of Palestine, to end the war and so no one else dies, then we would go for it.”

(full article online)

Egyptian media instructed to promote acceptance of Jerusalem recognition


----------



## fanger (Jan 19, 2018)

*Trump Denies Netanyahu's Claims That U.S. Embassy Will Move to Jerusalem Within Year*
'By the end of the year? We're talking about different scenarios,' says Trump
Trump denies Netanyahu's claims that U.S. embassy will move to Jerusalem within year


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 19, 2018)

The arguments against the US recognizing Jerusalem as capital of Israel included that Jerusalem is a final status issue, that it prejudges the outcome of negotiations, that now is not a good time because the region is so volatile, that it could cause anger and violence.

Don't those arguments apply to declaring Jerusalem as the capital of an entity that supports terror?

(full article online)

Let the denunciations begin! ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sixties Fan said:


> “How is Jerusalem different from Ramallah, really?” al-Kholi asked on the recordings, as he sought to lessen the Holy City’s significance as the future capital of a Palestinian state.
> 
> Though he said Cairo would denounce Trump’s declaration, he added that, “After that, this thing will become a reality. Palestinians can’t resist and we don’t want to go to war. We have enough on our plate as you know.”
> 
> ...




Egypt is very smart in this regard.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 27, 2018)

Maher Defends Jerusalem Decision: When You Win Wars You Take Land, Palestine A "Coiled Snake"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 6, 2018)

*Jerusalem: The Fatal Blow to Trump's "Ultimate Deal"?*

**


----------



## Hollie (Feb 7, 2018)




----------

